#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-07
<MarkDude> k
<MarkDud> pleia2, I am going to se about finding the recipe they used
<MarkDud> geeknics could be a bit more fun when we trade recipes
 * MarkDud is trying to get some ideas from a geeknic person from Romania
<kdub_> hellos, did i miss the meeting?
<akk> meeting?
<akk> The topic says there's one a week from now.
<akk> If there was one today, I missed it too.
<kdub_> ah, darn. most sundays i have to miss the meeting, superbowl switched things up a bit this week
<akk> Probably some folks are busy partying.
<MarkDud> Welcome to Terranova
<MarkDud> awesome name for a TV show
<frewsxcv> anyone here from slo?
<mike> Hello
<frewsxcv> hey Ar71K
<Ar71K> I just heard about Ubuntu California from reddit
<rww> o.O
<rww> where on reddit?
<Ar71K> yessir
<Ar71K> oo
<Ar71K> on the mainpage leme see what subreddit
<frewsxcv> Ar71K: me too
<frewsxcv> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/fgd16/stop_playing_monopoly_start_playing_community/
<Ar71K> thats the one
<Ar71K> shiiii
<frewsxcv> Ar71K: where you from?
<jdeslip> Wow... someone took the source to one of my apps, modified it slightly to look uglier and published it as a new app on the market.  They even plagiarized word for word part of my app description.
<jdeslip> (and didn't release their code as mandated by the GPL)
<jamiedmattingly> wow thats got to suck jdeslip
<jamiedmattingly> what kind of app was it?
<pleia2> :(
<jamiedmattingly> hi pleia2
<pleia2> morning
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: can you add your vallejo ubuntu hour to our events on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<pleia2> click "log in" at the top right, it'll log you in with your launchpad.net id
<pleia2> then "Add new event"
<jamiedmattingly> already did pleia2 its on the list of events for march 7th
<pleia2> oh! so you did
<jdeslip> It was my arXiv app
<pleia2> I didn't realize the directory only showed 5 events
<pleia2> cool, thanks :)
<jdeslip> It is hard to prove they stole the source.  But there are parts that have identical behavior and messages. :/
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: mind if I add some details? (it doesn't have locatoin or anything)
<jamiedmattingly> im gonna go to yours wednesday so i can get an idea how it works if that is ok
<pleia2> great :)
<jamiedmattingly> sure what ever you think is best pleia2
<jamiedmattingly> i appreciate the help
<jamiedmattingly> im sorry jdeslip is there anyway of doing anything?
<jamiedmattingly> also pleia2 will be bringing the california ubuntu shirts i made 3 l 2 xl
<jamiedmattingly> it was 3 and 3 but i kept one for me
<pleia2> yay!
<jamiedmattingly> if you want when we meet wednesday for your ubuntu hour we can figure out pattern and colors and suchand then ill be able to get a decent quote from my boss
<pleia2> sounds great, I'll bring down one of the current shirts we have left over from the last run
<jamiedmattingly> cool do you have the images also? one of the things that will bring down the cost is the image already designed so i dont have to get the art guys to do it for me
<pleia2> yeah we've got all the logos in SVG
<jamiedmattingly> pleia2,  the art guy said (and youll have to forgive me here i know nothing of this area so i will probably sound really stupid)
<jamiedmattingly> but it has to have vectors or something like an AI file
<pleia2> some of the templates are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Shirts
<pleia2> SVG is vector
<jamiedmattingly> ok cool at least somebody knows this stuff lol
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Logo
<pleia2> ^^ has link to our svg
<jamiedmattingly> very cool pleia2 i like the one with the flag
<pleia2> that was just one of the proposed ones, we only use the top one with the bear
<pleia2> the flag one is cute though :)
<jamiedmattingly> yeah the one with the bear in the logo is the one i used for the shirts i made. its not like the black one though. with pattern on both sides. just one large logo on front
<grantbow> 1/
<grantbow> o/
<grantbow> pleia2: I don't have a travel budget for any upcoming events to caravan any supplies.
<jamiedmattingly> pleia2,  i dont see a svg for the flag logo do you have one or know how to convert it?
<grantbow> err, carpool
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: you can't really convert it to SVG, you'd have to start from scratch with the elements (and I'd generally advise against using it, since it's not our official branding)
<grantbow> jamiedmattingly: hey, great work, I am looking forward to March 7th.
<pleia2> grantbow: are you coming to scale?
<grantbow> unfortunately no
<jamiedmattingly> whedre do you live grantbow?
<jamiedmattingly> pleia2,  ok sorry about the flag thing just thought it was a cool pattern
<grantbow> jamiedmattingly: near Walnut Creek - join us any Friday at 6:00 if you can for www.dvlug.org
<pleia2> grantbow: so you need to me to come out to you to pick up my plastic table boards and things?
<grantbow> pleia2: no I can get them to you, maybe this Wed for my usual SF visits
<jamiedmattingly> fridays are bad for me. wife has class at srjc so i have to watch kids
<pleia2> grantbow: ok cool, sorry you can't make it down to scale (it's a bit of a strain on our budget too, the hotel is the killer)
<grantbow> yeah, costs add up
<jamiedmattingly> pleia2,  scale is so cal linux expo right?
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: yep
<jamiedmattingly> pleia2,  is there a ncale?
<jamiedmattingly> or something like that?
<pleia2> no, but the bay area has all kinds of events
<jamiedmattingly> i signed up for that one you told me bout in april still waiting for my invite approval
<pleia2> I think they send out an email whether you're approved or put on the waiting list
<pleia2> but it can take a couple weeks
<jamiedmattingly> im not worried we'll see what happens if i dont for whatever reason then there are plenty more to go to
<pleia2> that's just the linux foundation though, we have tons of LUGs and other events: http://linuxmafia.com/bale/
<pleia2> and a lot of other conferences come through here for individual projects
<pleia2> drupal, mysql, etc
<grantbow> jdeslip: good luck dealing with that other app
<grantbow> jamiedmattingly: this list is state wide and sorted by region then day of the month for regular meetings: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UserGroupContacts/Groups
<jamiedmattingly> cool thanks grantbow
<jdeslip> @grantbow: They also plagiarized word for word part of my app description... That is somewhat of a smoking gun, I think.
<jdeslip> Does anyone know what to do in a situation like this?
<grantbow> well, each app can be reported for copyright violations with a click, that's a start
<jdeslip> Basically I want to demand that they release their changes under GPL in compliance with my license.  I'd also like them to send them wherever you send people who steal/hijack open-source projects to try to promote some new app-developing company they are starting.
<jdeslip> I think I will send them an email before doing anything "official"
<grantbow> I would carefully phrase a complaint and try to contact them directly before getting more involved in fighting. They may back down.
<grantbow> if they don't respond kindly a blog post at berkeleylug.com might add some pressure when you choose to turn the screws on them.
<grantbow> you will want to move carefully though in case they don't want to play ball
<grantbow> Much will depend on how they respond. Hope for the best and prepapre for the worst I think.
<grantbow> worst case Christian might be able to help, lol.
<grantbow> or know someone for advice
<pleia2> well, there is always the eff :)
<grantbow> right there in the city too, yup
<jdeslip> grantbow@ I got a response from them.
<jdeslip> They are changing the plagiarized app description and are sending me the source of their app to look over...  They said they used my app as a model but did not use the source.
<pleia2> hooray for positive responses \o/
<jdeslip> I still think creating an imitation of someone else's free/open-source app and publishing it is a somewhat idiotic thing to do, but whatever...
<grantbow> interesting
<grantbow> they might even be telling the truth, lol
<grantbow> dealing with people that don't grok open source is tiring
 * kdub just rediscovered nicserv ghost cmd
<pleia2> :)
<jamiedmattingly> does anyone here know of a program for linux that either creates or converts to a dst
<kdub> daylight savings time
<jamiedmattingly> .dst its a file type used for embroidery
<jamiedmattingly> if you want to get a design embroidered you submit a .dst file to the embroidere to have the image put on you garment
<jtatum> jamiedmattingly: did you happen to see this thread? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/conversion-to-dst-format-embroidery-227789/ there's a couple of sourceforge projects… not real common apparently
<jamiedmattingly> thanks jtatum ill take a look
<jamiedmattingly> are you still here pleia2?
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: in and out, at work right now
<jamiedmattingly> sorry to bother you
<pleia2> no worries, what's up?
<jamiedmattingly> i got in trouble for those shirts today was asking about what info was needed for other shirts and then they found out shirts werent just for me so they said if i wanted to keep them i had to pay $10 a piece
<jamiedmattingly> which i dont have right now so i prolly wont be able to bring those ones wednesday
<jamiedmattingly> apparently if it is something that just i wear is ok but if i print for someone else even if i am included in that group then they make me pay
<pleia2> can I buy the 3 larges for $10/eac?
<jamiedmattingly> sure sorry bout that it would be less if i printed more prolly
<pleia2> no problem
<pleia2> sorry to hear you got in trouble!
<pleia2> maybe we can see if anyone at the Hour wants to buy some too? I just can't afford more than $30 right now
<jamiedmattingly> ok they gave me the larges back plus my xl ill bring what i can wed
<pleia2> ok :)
<kdub> buy what, ubuntu shirts?
<MarkDude> jedahan, what are you doing tomorrow night?
<MarkDude> Super NerdNight SF
<MarkDude> = awesome
<pleia2> kdub: yeah, jamiedmattingly printed up a few basic shirts (on white?) from the shop he works at
<kdub> ah, cool
<kdub> i have a debian t-shirt and an ubuntu hoodie
<kdub> i get a kick from wearing the t shirt under the hoodie
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I've never managed to get a debian tshirt
<kdub> cafepress
<kdub> these weren't really shirts that were 'earned' somehow :P
<akk> Nice to have the hoodie -- I keep going to geek gatherings where it's too cold to wear my ubuntu t-shirt with too many layers over it for anyone to see.
<akk> I have one debian shirt but I bought it, it wasn't "earned".
<jamiedmattingly> well how would you earn a shirt????
<akk> jamiedmattingly: e.g. go to a conference, participate in an event, get a free t-shirt.
<jamiedmattingly> oh cool need to do one of those then much better than what i tried to do :)
<jamiedmattingly> speaking of geek gatherings anyone know who does the eeknic thing? the only event they have scheduled was last year?
<pleia2> MarkDude tends to be the lead on those
<pleia2> our last one was in november
<jamiedmattingly> i think thats the one i saw walnut creek or something?
<pleia2> yeah, we've had a couple in walnut creek
<jamiedmattingly> MarkDude,  anything coming soon from geeknic???
<MarkDude> Yes,
<MarkDude> Deciding on date
<MarkDude> You are invited to meeting on it in #gidgetkitchen tonight
<MarkDude> maybe 7- it should just take a few minutes
<MarkDude> Feb 19th maybe
<jamiedmattingly> cool ill be there
 * MarkDude is doing CFP for OSCON now
<MarkDude> pondering how best to include the Penguin suit
<kdub> DarkwingDuck tossed the idea of doing a geeknic down ole san diego way
<akk> Wasn't the OSCON deadline last night? Did they extend it at the last minute?
<jamiedmattingly> just out of curiosity is it just us or are kids allowed?
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: kids encourage d:)
<MarkDude> http://www.oscon.com/oscon2011/public/cfp/144
<pleia2> it's meant to be a more family-ish event than our usual things
<jedahan> MarkDude, lemme check that out. I might be doing a acrobatics class
<jamiedmattingly> nice i have a 9 year old and a 1 year old they ought to have fun too
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=183755411658835
<MarkDude> fb only I guess
<pleia2> and while we don't forbid alcohol, it's never been a popular thing at these events (and certainly never been a problem)
<akk> MarkDude: Oh, wow, I have one more day to make excuses for why I haven't submitted anything. :) Everybody was saying it was last night.
<MarkDude> beer is a very important part of socializing, people behave tho :)
<jamiedmattingly> i am a very big supporter of beer consumption :)
<MarkDude> well beer is part of geek culture
<jamiedmattingly> thats why i like linux so much i kept seeing free beer in all the docs lol
<MarkDude> and bbq culture
<pleia2> lol
 * MarkDude is nt really a drinker, yet always makes sure we have some :D
 * MarkDude prepares his CFP, and gets ready to parenthetically say in a Penguin suit a few times- lol
<MarkDude> sry, say parenthe....
<jamiedmattingly> we just printed a job last week for a local brewer called moylans. whenever he picks up his shirts he brings samples. very nice stuff
<kdub> jamiedmattingly: printing question though, i have an SVG i want to post around town, about loco san diego
<kdub> how would you find a decent printing shop? i was about to just go kinko it
<kdub> but kinko's is generally a terrible experience all around :P
<pleia2> I wish local print shops could standardize their submission forms like kinko's, I prefer to go to local shops but kinko's is so easy
<kdub> i like to scout out the local shops too, but with me being uprooted from michigan, its taken a bit of time for the more obscure shops to be found
<pleia2> yeah, same
<pleia2> except s/michigan/pennsylvania
<crashsystems1> Btw does anyone have advice on buying a bike?
<crashsystems1> I'm looking for a decent but not expensive bike for my daily commute
<akk> Where are you? Any hills on that commute?
<rww> buy something used that isn't covered in rust
<pleia2> bicycle?
<rww> cheaper and less likely to get stolen
 * rww is assuming bicycle
<crashsystems1> Sunnyvale, no hills
<jamiedmattingly> sorry kdub was away from desk
<crashsystems1> Bicycle
<jamiedmattingly> dont know anyprint shops other than this one i just lucked out finding this one
<pleia2> local bike shops tend to rock, super friendly people and if you tell them what you need and how much you have to spend they can usually hook you up
<pleia2> I find they don't tend to rip your off because they want you to come back for tune-ups and accessories
<akk> crashsystems1: There's a place called Fast Bicycle in San Jose (Alum Rock, not sure how close lightrail goes) that used to have fantastic prices on surprisingly good bikes.
<kdub> jamiedmattingly: ah, i thought with all the print shop talk you were in the printing business
<pleia2> s/your off/you off
<akk> My commute bike came from there (mine's a Giant but cost me not much more than Huffy/Murray types were going for at places like Target).
<pleia2> mine's a Giant too
 * pleia2 pets Nessy
<jamiedmattingly> kdub i do work at a printer have for like 6 months now bu ti got referred here by an employment service
<pleia2> unfortunately when I bought it I was riding on dirt trails, it's not the awesomest for the city
<jamiedmattingly> we are in sonoma we do work for all kind of places and ship to them
<jtatum> pleia2: gonna bring it down to the trails again? :)
<akk> I agree with not buying something cool looking and expensive ... hurts too much when it gets stolen. :(
<pleia2> jtatum: I hope so, trying to get into better shape under controlled conditions first so I don't kill myself after 20 minutes of riding ;)
<crashsystems1> Do stolen bikes happen often?
<akk> If it'll be locked outside a lot, and it's something expensive and cool, yeah, better assume so.
<jamiedmattingly> i got my bike at walmart for $75
 * akk had a beloved Cannondale MTB stolen and has been very paranoid about leaving its replacement unattended anywhere, ever
<pleia2> aw :(
<akk> It was in Palo Alto, locked to the bike rack in a restaurant parking lot ... they hacksawed through the lock shackle (not a u-lock, heavy cable with heavy padlock).
<akk> locked to the bike rack on the back of my car, I meant to say
<pleia2> I got a super ulock and a also wire lock for the front wheel, but I still don't like leaving it alone
<akk> palo alto is probably more evil for bike theft than other local cities (university and lots of bikes).
<jtatum> locks are a huge pain :( ulocks seem moreso to me
<jtatum> it's like, man i already took the time to bike, now i have to fiddle with this stupid lock for an hour?
<pleia2> and they're heavy!
<akk> ulocks are great except some of them can be easily picked, and they can't go around wheels unless you remove the wheels.
<akk> I keep thinking about painting the Giant with rust-colored paint, or some of that paint that looks like rocks, to make it even less attractive
<crashsystems1> Lol
<jtatum> i saw that bic pen lock hack. that was pretty sad. especially for anyone who got their bike stolen because of it
<akk> but I guess it's unattractive enough now, hasn't been bothered locked with only a light cable and combo padlock.
<jtatum> http://www.instructables.com/id/Anti-Theft-Bike-Painting/
<akk> That Bic hack was especially amazing because until then. everybody thought those locks were nearly unpickable!
<pleia2> I just hope having a half mountain bike in a city + 2 locks adds up to enough deterrent :)
<pleia2> and it's "only" a $400 bike
<akk> jtatum: Nice! I've also considered silver duct tape. :)
<akk> Mine was more like $150, so I don't have to worry too much.
<akk> I'd still be bummed if somebody stole it ... you can't get that Terry seat or overbar shifters any more.
<jedahan> http://boingboing.net/2009/05/16/uglified-theft-resis.html :D
<akk> Nice job!
<akk> Though I almost always hold the camera to my eye and use the viewfinder when shooting digital, so I didn't get that part.
<akk> (I know a lot of new crappy cameras don't have viewfinders, but good ones have them.)
<akk> (*) no offense intended to owners of otherwise good cameras so new that they lack viewfinders, a few of which do exist
<MarkDude> akk, your reasonableness tires me sometimes
<jtatum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7zb8YXrmIA
 * kdub has a gps module on its way, and is good with microcontrollers. i want to put a gps tracker in my bike
<jtatum> there are some kits to do that with APRS, kdub
<kdub> kits are no fun
<kdub> and actually, i'll probably put prototype #1 in my car
<akk> There are some nice Arduino+GPS setups.
<jtatum> aprs is good glue in any case
<akk> I need to find a decent offline mapping android app so I can use my Archos as a GPS.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-08
<MarkDude> btw, matching tape color to devices is extra bonus points
<akk> All right, where do I get some of these? http://www.tux-planet.fr/public/images/photos/linux-chocolate.jpg
<MarkDude> Anyone local up for SuperNerdNight tonight at Rogue Ale house?
 * MarkDude thinks of words to describe it
<MarkDude> nerdvana
<MarkDude> Geektacular
<jamiedmattingly> you guys always plan these things for the nights i have to watch kids lol
<jamiedmattingly> where is rogue ale house anyway?
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye3ecDYxOkg
<MarkDude> Lawrence Welk never got what this song meant
<MarkDude> They call it a day spiritual
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: washington square, in SF
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=183755411658835
<MarkDude> 673 union street
<MarkDude> This event tends to have more gamer geeks than FOSS geeks
<jamiedmattingly> i dont play many games sso its prolly a good thing i gotta watc kids tonight
<MarkDude> neither do I
 * MarkDude makes exception
<MarkDude> they have old retro games
<MarkDude> nintendo style
<MarkDude> as well as some game designers bring their own
<MarkDude> card games, giant connect four
<MarkDude> Pretty diverse crowd
<jamiedmattingly> the giant connect 4 might be fun. you guys ever see them do that on the family game night show?
<MarkDude> They have some other games also
 * MarkDude has not seen that- but is sure it would be fun
<nUboon2Age> does anyone know if jono is still doing that event in SF today for developers?  He asked me to come but did not follow up with info on where.
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: ^
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: I think he was setting up specific times for everyone, so if he didn't follow-up he probably ran out of slots in the testing schedule
<nUboon2Age> unfortunately the train that would have gotten me there on time just came through, so oh well
<nUboon2Age> he said 2:30 but then no info on where
<nUboon2Age> i thought he'd e-mail me.
<MarkDude> Hmm
<nUboon2Age> anyone know his e-mail address?
<MarkDude> I see nothing in his Twitter
<pleia2> jono@ubuntu.com
 * MarkDude can call hin nUboon2Age 
<nUboon2Age> oh that'd be cool MarkDude
<MarkDude> Tell him to put more management in the community aspect, and less on the rockstar :D
<MarkDude> lol
<nUboon2Age> so am i understanding correctly that you'll call him MarkDude, or did you want to float his # my way?
<MarkDude> I called him
<MarkDude> I guess he had pinged you
<MarkDude> PM maybe
<nUboon2Age> oh but w/o details on where. :-?
<MarkDude> he said it was a nogo, they found someone
<nUboon2Age> ;-/
<MarkDude> He's doing some dev thing right now
<nUboon2Age> okay saves me a trip, but i was looking forward to it.
<nUboon2Age> would have liked it if he'd actually let me know the status.
<nUboon2Age> not just leaving it hanging like that.
<nUboon2Age> Rock stars.  humpf!  :-)
<pleia2> hehe
<MarkDude> lol
<pleia2> someone smack me if I ever end up like that :)
 * pleia2 makes conscious effort not to be
<nUboon2Age> its hard to imagine you getting that inconsiderate pleia2
<MarkDude> pleia2, donbt worry - you are a Princess, you are more likely to act like royalty
<pleia2> yeah, my guilt complex fills a house
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> hehe
<nUboon2Age> well i think you are just very aware of the thoughts/feelings of others.  Maybe you're a CoDA like me. :-)
<MarkDude> The trick with jono is to confirm things with his wife :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: CoDA?
<nUboon2Age> i'm not as gentle as you are pleia2.  but you're inspirationational in that way
<pleia2> oh yes, eldest daughter of an alcoholic, it comes with the territory
<MarkDude> Call For Makers: Maker Faire Bay Area**** Entry Close Date: March 14**** http://makezine.com/makerfaire/bayarea/2011/callformakers/index.csp
<MarkDude> MAKER time
<MarkDude> Can Ubuntu Cali Team do something by March 14th?
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: oh no prob.  def. sign us up!
<jamiedmattingly> that sounds like it might be fun
<jamiedmattingly> what kind of thing would we do? MarkDude
 * MarkDude might be able to get our GK power droid working for it
<MarkDude> wheelchair with power and a computer linux lab
<MarkDude> Controlled by bluetooth
<jamiedmattingly> now that sounds fun is that just something you would do or do you need others to collaborate with?
<MarkDude> Others are always welcom
<nUboon2Age> well at base level we can just table, but maybe someone like grantbow or jdeslip have some fancy stuff they could show as well.
<MarkDude> Gk should have a spot or two to be able to do projects very soon
<jamiedmattingly> what is gk?
 * MarkDude votes for grantbow to have some sort of cyborg/robot outfit - that runs Linux
<MarkDude> Oh, GidgetKitchen
<MarkDude> We are modeled after freegeek.org
<MarkDude> Our site needs udating- basicaly - people cn volunteer for getting hardware for 24 hrs
<jamiedmattingly> if you set up a day to work on something like that i will try to get permission from my wife to leave house :)
<MarkDude> or just donate
<MarkDude> lol
<nUboon2Age> jtatum: are you going up to pleia2 's Ubuntu Hour tomorrow night?  SJ on Thursday?
<MarkDude> We are still in a holding pattern on a geeknic this month
<MarkDude> if we dont do one- we will do something onthe 19th most likely
<pleia2> oh, if they decide to close on us again our backup plan is the starbucks a block away (I added it to the loco directory entry, I'll mention it in the mailing list announcement tomorrow too)
<MarkDude> Good idea- that looked to be hectic last time pleia2
<pleia2> standing outside on the sidewalk for an hour was not optimal :)
<MarkDude> no doubt.
<jamiedmattingly> is there a bar close to there that would work for me :)
<jamiedmattingly> i noticed though that there arent many bars with wifi
<nUboon2Age> jamiedmattingly: congrats on the Ubuntu Hour.  if i can figure out a way (via mass transit or car pool) i'll see if i can join you. :-)
<jamiedmattingly> where do you come from nUboon2Age?
<nUboon2Age> so bay jamiedmattingly
<jamiedmattingly> wow that would be a trip for you. im trying to avoid the long drives thats why i started one out here
<nUboon2Age> i guess greyhound bus might be an option if i can't figure out a car pool
<jamiedmattingly> if you can get to bart i can prolly pick you up fro there
<nUboon2Age> yeah i'm used to the long mass transit trips.
<nUboon2Age> oh okay BART's not hard to get to.
<nUboon2Age> which day/time is it again?
<jamiedmattingly> monday march 7 7pm
<nUboon2Age> oh but Monday's i'm trying to get an event going down here.  however it hasn't taken off yet so its possible it might work out jamiedmattingly
<jamiedmattingly> there used to be a bus that went from napa through vallejo to bart im not sure if it still runs but that might work for you nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> would you be able to direct me to a web site that would give details on that jamiedmattingly?
<jamiedmattingly> hold on loet me check
<nUboon2Age> okay i think i'm going to jump on the train to go check out another potential Ubuntu Hour/Lindependence Hour site, this time in San Mateo.
<nUboon2Age> jamiedmattingly: please see my note in #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<jamiedmattingly> lets see if i did this right   http://www.townofyountville.com/Modules/ShowDocument.aspx?documentid=101
<kdub> i wish oscon wasnt an 18 hour drive away
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-09
 * MarkDude just wanted to point out that you need NOT be a Super Nerd to go to SNNSF
<akk> Super Nerd Network Software Foundation
<akk> Saturday Night Noisy Snow Fun
 * MarkDude likes the 1st one
<rww> Social Networking's Not So Fun
<MarkDude> We should get shirts, like the Justice League of America
<MarkDude> Or defenders of Wildlife
<akk> rww: I like yours
<akk> Doesn't seem like MarkDude is going to tell us what it really stands for, so we're going to have to keep making stuff up.
<rww> SuperNerdNight San Francisco
<rww> 20:03:48 < MarkDude> Anyone local up for SuperNerdNight tonight at Rogue Ale house?
<akk> ah, that was before I joined
<MarkDude> My bad
<akk> No biggie, most people had probably seen it.
 * MarkDude had some folks flake- I am still going
<rww> akk: you mean you don't check the logfiles every day to see what you missed!?
 * MarkDude has it indexed and printed in triplicate :D
<akk> heh, I have enough trouble keeping up with realtime IRC
<kdub> what is nerd night
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=183755411658835
<MarkDude> kdub, they only have a FB linl
<MarkDude> link
<MarkDude> bastards I tell ya' :)
<kdub> oh game night! thats pretty awesome
<MarkDude> board games, retro games
<akk> Um, "super nerds" but they advertise only on Facebook?
<akk> What is wrong with this picture?
<MarkDude> super nerds that many work at game companies
<MarkDude> different type of nerds
<MarkDude> Some may even LARP
 * MarkDude thinks it is an age thing, lots of young people there
<MarkDude> These kids nowadays with their Facebook, and their tweetering
<akk> Twitter is mostly middle-aged people, apparently. :)
<MarkDude> And their haircuts, dont get me started about that
<MarkDude> Its weird - about half the nerds I know would PREFER I use FB to communicate with them
<MarkDude> likes its rude to email or sumthin'
<MarkDude> Or thats just what old people do
<MarkDude> In my day, we used to spell out the whole word
<akk> Most of the people I know who use FB as primary means of communication are extremely nontechnical.
<kdub> how would i know how to cut my hair if it wasnt for fb? :)
<MarkDude> akk, yes, it is amazing how many folks can architect sumthin' and not get say how electricity works
<MarkDude> Then again knowing all sorts of Star Wars or Star Trek stuff is nonetheless geeky, even if they only know fake science
<akk> true
<kdub> for the record, i wish i could get rid of facebook
<MarkDude> grantbow, said he was thinking about doing that, I told him what I heard him say was- well folks under 45, I really dont want to talk to them on their terms
 * MarkDude 's Grandma is in her 80s and loves FB btw
<seidos> ever get the feeling you're being followed?
<nhaines> seidos: I prefer to do the following, thank you very much.
 * seidos chuckles
<seidos> wait..............
 * seidos close
<seidos> i think i should sleep
<nhaines> jono: good morning!  :)
<jono> hey nhaines
<jono> hows tricks?
<seidos> anybody know how to check package info from cli?
<seidos> or how to get a mask?  or some instructions from a trustworthy source?
<nhaines> jono: busy, busy, but some fun stuff coming up.  I'm especially looking forward to SCaLE!
<jono> nhaines, cool :-)
<nhaines> jono: I have the thoughts about Ubucon as well... might see if I can get anything going.
<seidos> what's cooler than being cool?
<seidos> cool != warm
 * seidos sleeps
<MarkDude> Yay, SuperNerdNight- was super
<nhaines> Jetzt kann ich wieder auf Deutsch tippen!
<nhaines> Although, ironically, that is not obvious by the above phrase.
 * nhaines shrugs.
<pleia2> heh :)
<jamiedmattingly> wow its been a long time since i tried to speak or read german what does that say nhaines?
<kdub> question, anyone know where the unity/wayland for ubuntu folks hang out?
<pleia2> unity and wayland are different things :)
<pleia2> for UI and design of unity you want #ayatana
<pleia2> and there is #wayland
<nhaines> jamiedmattingly: it said "Now I can type in German again!"
<pleia2> kdub:
<pleia2> 10:12:46 < pleia2> for UI and design of unity you want #ayatana
<pleia2> 10:13:30 < pleia2> and there is #wayland
<jdeslip> Sehr gut. Bald werden Sie spricht auch Deutsch.
<jdeslip> By the way, big flashplayer update today for linux/ubuntu.  Hardware acceleration works great if you have an nvidia card.  Full screen flash video drops from 90% to 10% on my machine ;)
<nhaines> Well, I do speak it far more often than I type it.  :)  But now that locale info was fixed on this server I can type "süß" instead of "suess".
<nhaines> Also: see what others are typing when they speak Spanish or German.
<jdeslip> interesting
<jdeslip> Now, if only there was a google translate plugin for irssi
<jamiedmattingly> i was stationed in germany for a few years but thats was so long ago all i can really remember is how to order a beer :)
<jamiedmattingly> ein bier vitte
<nhaines> bitte ;)
<jamiedmattingly> see it has been that long i guess lol
<pleia2> that's really all you need to know
<jamiedmattingly> i can say it in 3 languages :)
<jamiedmattingly> una cervezaq por favor
<jamiedmattingly> minus the q
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> Maybe while I'm at SCaLE I'll eat German food at Alpine Village in Torrance.  Usually I go to Old World in Huntington Beach.
<jamiedmattingly> my typing still sucks either that or this darn small netbook keyboard
<jamiedmattingly> oh i could go for some schnitzle mit spetzle and im alost positive i spelled most of that wrong
<jamiedmattingly> ooooh or some brats with fuer senf thank sounds real good
<jamiedmattingly> now im hungry again
<nhaines> I like spaetzle.  I also like bratwurst.  Senf means mustard, but "fuer" is a preposition meaning "for".  :)
<jamiedmattingly> ok i spelled it wrong the was supposed to be wo9rd for fire like hot mustard
<jamiedmattingly> i discharged fro army in 91 and came back to states haven't had much occasion to speak german since
<nhaines> Not sure I've had Feuersenf before but sounds tasty.  Any mustard you have to store in a metal toothpaste tube is fine by me!
<jamiedmattingly> thats exactly how it was lol
<jamiedmattingly> very tasty
<nhaines> When mustard is hot or spicy or strong we say it's "scharf", though, generically.  :)
<jamiedmattingly> could it be a regional thing?
<nhaines> No, Feuersenf would be a specific type or recipe rather than a generic term for "hot".  Maybe.  I don't think anyone would misunderstand what Feuersenf is supposed to taste like.  :)
<jamiedmattingly> are you from germany?
<nhaines> Long Beach, actually.
<jamiedmattingly> just speak german?
<nhaines> Yup!  :)
<jamiedmattingly> i used to speak it pretty good when i was there but cant say much of anything now
<nhaines> That's the trick, really.  :)  The Internet's good for that, and of course sometimes you find good restaurants....
<jamiedmattingly> i havent found a good german food place since i left
<nhaines> Whereabouts do you live?
<jamiedmattingly> vallejo
<nhaines> I know there was a place in San Jose or San Francisco when we went to CLS, but it was closed on Sundays when we tried to visit.
<jamiedmattingly> the used to be a place in the mall in concord but the food was really bad
<jamiedmattingly> then again i went to a couple of mexican food places in illinois when i lived there and they were really bad as well
<nhaines> You haven't lived until you've eaten a canned tortilla.  (At least, if you taste one you'll know you're certainly not dead.)
<jamiedmattingly> tortilla in a can?
<nhaines> That's how they sold them in the 60's.
<nhaines> Back east, anyhow.  :)
<jamiedmattingly> wow
<MarkDude> They used to sell rice in a cn- already cooked also
<jamiedmattingly> and i thought getting potatoes in a can was bad lol
<jamiedmattingly> has anyone ever used andchat or another android app to get on the irc here?
<nhaines> I used something or other back in the G1 days but it liked to disconnect every time the display slept.
<nhaines> So instead I just use ConnectBot and screen plus irssi.  :D
<crashsystems> I am using andchat currently, which is what the crashsystems1 nick is using
<MarkDude> Awkward geek moment last night at SNNSF- dude walks in - sees us playing Raskulls, notices one of us is using his gamertag
<MarkDude> Says, hey where is my ex-gf-  she still has my tag on the 360
<MarkDude> It was a <geek moment>
<MarkDude> On our side of geekdom the question is usually - what distro do you use?
<MarkDude> Or what is your project
<MarkDude> the most common question was - what console do you prefer? or are you a PC gamer?
 * MarkDude had to clarify that most of my gaming was on Linux, and usually involved penguins
<jamiedmattingly> hey crashsystems i tried setting it up last night and had difficulty do you mind walking me through a little?
<AndroUser> hello
<jamiedmattingly> i got my phone to work as andro user
<AndroUser> now I need to figure out how to get my nick
<jamiedmattingly1> hello
<jamiedmattingly> now there are 2 of me :)
<iheartubuntu> good for your wife or girlfriend :)
<iheartubuntu> testing out IRC built into Opera.
<jamiedmattingly> andro irc was easier to set up than andchat much easier
<jamiedmattingly> isnt opera a browser?
<iheartubuntu> yes, but the new Opera versions have email, IRC, widgets, etc built into it
<iheartubuntu> so far Im liking Opera a lot.
<jamiedmattingly> wow i gotta try that
<iheartubuntu> so far the only prob with Opera is I dont have Java working in it yet
<kdub_> jamiedmattingly: you can authenticate to your nick and do ghost from nickserv
<kdub_> doing "msg Nickserv help" explains it
<kdub_> pleia2: thanks for directing to #ayatana, i would have never figured that out on my own
<rww> jdeslip: http://scripts.irssi.org/html/gtrans.pl.html
 * rww has never used
<jdeslip> Wow, I never in bothered to look because I thought it was so far-fetched
<nhaines> jdeslip: this is the Internet that yo're on.
<jamiedmattingly> hey pleia2 are you here?
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: yep
<jamiedmattingly> hey i dont know much about sf. was looking up address for tonight and it listed a bunch of condos at 199 new montgomery am i looking at the ri8ght address?
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: yes, the condos are above the street level stores
<jamiedmattingly> ok just wanted to make sure had right place
<pleia2> so you'll see The Roastery, the entrance to the condos, a Tutti Melon yogurt shop, a real estate firm
<pleia2> and google maps calls it "Cafe Trieste"
<pleia2> (old name maybe?)
<jamiedmattingly> maybe i know trieste is a town in italy my dad was stationed there when i wasw a kid
<pleia2> and feel free to give me a call if you get lost, can't find us, etc: 610-952-7370
<jamiedmattingly> what area code is 610?
<pleia2> philadelphia
<jamiedmattingly> your from phili?
<pleia2> I lived there for several years
<pleia2> just moved out here last year
<jamiedmattingly> so im not the only transplant then :) im from illinois
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> I actually grew up in Maine, lived in New York for a while
<jamiedmattingly> i was born in england (dad was in airforce) moved to america when i was 12 to ofallon il
<pleia2> I was born in georgia (I am secretly southern)
<jamiedmattingly> then fairfield when 17 then after first marriage moved to springfield il in 01 then after divorce moved to vallejo in 04
<pleia2> my parents moved to maine before I was old enough to remember
<jamiedmattingly> i was stationed at fort benning for basic
 * pleia2 raises glass to moving to california after divorces
<jamiedmattingly> your not missing much
<jamiedmattingly> cheers
<pleia2> :)
<jamiedmattingly> how do you do that thing where your doing something rather than saying something i guess
<jamiedmattingly> shows an * instead of your name
<pleia2> /me does something
<jtatum> how vague
<jamiedmattingly> wow i tried typing it but nothing happened
<jamiedmattingly> ok so its the / then my name followed by the action right?
<pleia2> not your name, "me"
 * jamiedmattingly is confused
<pleia2> there you go :)
<jtatum>  /me <action>
<akk> slash-em-eee-space
<jtatum> or /em depending on fate
<jamiedmattingly> yay
 * akk cheers
 * jamiedmattingly raises hands in triumph
 * jtatum does something
<jdeslip> pleia2 - but now how do you write "/me" at the beginning like that without causing the action...
<pleia2> jdeslip: / /me does things
<jdeslip> does the leading / kill any further commands?
<pleia2> I think so
<pleia2> / /me does things
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> that's double /s!
<jdeslip> lol
<akk> I think it depends on the client -- doesn't seem to work in xchat.
<akk> I've never found a way to get a slash at the beginning of a line.
<akk> Tried / / and //, they both say unknown command.
<pleia2> yeah, it's client specific
 * iheartubuntu is crazy
<iheartubuntu> works in Opera irc
<akk>  /me works everywhere (AFAIK), but getting it to SAY "/me" at the beginning of a line doesn't.
<akk> (notice I had to put a space there, otherwise xchat would have complained)
<jdeslip> How can we raise this discussion to another level of meta ;)
 * jamiedmattingly curses xchat and its complaints
<jamiedmattingly> this is getting to be fun
<jamiedmattingly> ok gotta get out of here see you tonight who ever will be there
<rww> akk: /say ?
<akk> /me tries /say
<akk> woo! Thanks, rww :)
<akk> /etc/hosts
<akk> ooh, funny, I didn't need to prefix that one at all (didn't mean to send it, I was checking to see what the exact error message was :)
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> Command not found: (A)bort, (R)etry, (F)ail? _
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-10
<nuboon2age> hey jtatum are you going to SF for Ubuntu Hour tonight?
<nuboon2age> i'm over at the Self Help Center now and trying to decide whether to go to SF or do something else tonight. jtatum, jledbetter, pleia2
<nuboon2age> pleia2: did you decide whether to go to dinner afterwords?
<pleia2> nuboon2age: no dinner for me, but others may be interested (jamie is coming down for it - and bringing some shirts!)
<jtatum> nuboon2age: it's not on my calendar but i could be talked into it
<pleia2> jamie == jamiedmattingly
<jtatum> some coffee would be nice on a cold day like today. hopefully the shop is open :)
<nuboon2age> okay well i'm not really 100% jtatum so i guess rather than try to talk you into it i'll hope to see you tomorrow in SJ jtatum??? pleia2
<pleia2> backup plan is starbucks a block away, I put it in the announcment and on the loco directory page :)
<jtatum> definitely be in sj tomorrow
<nuboon2age> oh that rocks jtatum
<nuboon2age> and i'm REALLY hoping a bunch of y'all will come down for Mountain View next Thursday PM. pleia2, jtatum, akk, aaditya. outofjungle, Yasumoto, crashsystems, crashsystems1
<nuboon2age> okay see y'all tomorrow, have fun tonight pleia2
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jtatum> getting back into the rhythm of hours after being sick for so long. that sucked
<nuboon2age> definitely sucks (still does for me too) jtatum
<outofjungle> nuboon2age: where is ubuntu hour tomorrow?
<nuboon2age> its again at the coffee shop we met at before outofjungle
<jtatum> philz coffee across 4th from sjsu, outofjungle
<nuboon2age> yes, thank you jtatum, outofjungle, aaditya, akk
<nuboon2age> gotta run, adios y'all.
<jtatum> fare thee well
<pleia2> later nuboon2age
<nuboon2age> luego jtatum, pleia2
<outofjungle> awesome, i'll try to make it tomorrow
<outofjungle> MarkDude: ping
<nuboon2age> awesome outofjungle
<jtatum> i saw akk at baypiggies, but in that context i wasn't sure it was her. and perhaps the same in reverse because neither of us said hi to each other. but she asked a good question and then i was like, aha
<akk> I was indeed there, didn't realize you were.
<jtatum> yes, we walked in at the same time
<akk> Darn, I didn't realize! (I wasn't entirely with it, was getting over a cold and pretty muddle-headed)
<jtatum> the same. i sat way in the back to avoid spreading anything. really enjoyed that speaker.
<MarkDude> outofjungle, pong
 * pleia2 arrives, gets coffee
<pleia2> w00t, jamiedmattingly just arrived
<pleia2> and he brought 3 large logo on white tshirts :D
<pleia2> yay grantbow!
<jtatum> nice!
<jtatum> regards to san francisco
<pleia2> thanks jtatum :) 4 of us here now!
<jtatum> i will probably be at the next one
<pleia2> now 5!
<pleia2> someone from the NC loco!
<pleia2> ended up having 7 people come out, was fun :)
<MarkDude> Good deal
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<iheartubuntu> hiya all. my sis is trying to upgrade but she is getting a "held packages" error message. is there any way to onhold these so she can continue the upgrade?
<iheartubuntu> im wondering if its some icedtea packages i locked in synaptic a while back
<pleia2> sounds likely
<pleia2> if you set the hold in synaptic there is probably a way to unlock them there too (I'm not all that familiar with the synaptic interface though)
<iheartubuntu> if i run aptitude full-upgrade would it cuase any upgrade problems? or would it force upgrade all those locked ones?
<pleia2> if locked means "pinned" it won't upgrade those locked ones, but if there are packages which depend on them being upgraded it will cause an upgrade problem
<rww> full-upgrade will break holds to upgrade if necessary, won't it?
<iheartubuntu> crap
<rww> hrm, maybe not. I thought I read that in the manpage, but it isn't in there
<iheartubuntu> is there any way to see which packages i might have locked in synaptic?
<pleia2> I thought it just ignored the warnings
<pleia2> and would do the upgrade anyway, regardless of dependency issues
<pleia2> (I've never actually done it, too paranoid)
<iheartubuntu> itsn ot my computer so im not too nervous :) :)
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu> haha
<iheartubuntu> anyone come across this error before on an upgrade? "could not calculate the upgrade"
<iheartubuntu> my prob is it doesnt tell me which package is the problem
<iheartubuntu> can i use apt-get to find package problems?
<akk> It might give you a better error message than that, anyway.
<iheartubuntu> will have to investigate. im surprised a google search doesnt pull up more details on my error message
<iheartubuntu> its usually how i solve problems quick
<jedahan> YARRRRR in LA for a few days
<jedahan> santa monica, venice beach, art walk, anything else I should make sure to see?
<frewsxcv> there is nothing interesting to see in southern california
<frewsxcv> :-P
<jedahan> heh ok gnight then
<jamiedmattingly> wow nobody is saying much today
<MarkDude> Hello people
<jamiedmattingly> hi MarkDude
<nhaines> akk: hey, your article on unbricking Linux plug computers just got Slashdotted.  :)
<akk> whoa, cool!
<akk> or maybe not so cool, guess now I'll have to read a bunch of comments on what an idiot I am :)
<iheartubuntu> yo mark. hope to meet you at scale
<DarkwingDuck> Hey MarkDude
<iheartubuntu> my machine at work is down so im busy the next few weeks fixing it :|
<nhaines> My crowning moment of awesome at Slashdot was getting first post on this story.  http://yro.slashdot.org/story/10/07/19/1948208/How-IT-Pros-Can-Avoid-Legal-Trouble
<iheartubuntu> nahines > "i'm liable for first posts" haha
<MarkDude> All DarkwingDuck jamiedmattingly  everyone else
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, no doubt, lets at least have coffee
<jamiedmattingly> huh i see my name lit up what did i miss?
<DarkwingDuck> Same here jamiedmattingly
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<MarkDude> We need to plan a getogether- at least for coffee or drinks in the bar
<MarkDude> last year that sort of fizzled
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... It was a bit split last year.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm having dinner with a close friend on sat night though... But, I was thinking we could do something on friday night.
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, geeknic ideas? as far as mailing list or how to organoze it for SoCal?
<MarkDude> Geeknic-SMOGbelt or sumthin'?
<DarkwingDuck> Smogbelt LOL
<DarkwingDuck> If we are going to do it right, we would do it in San Diego the day before ComiCon
<MarkDude> Either that or Silicone Folly
<MarkDude> That would be epic
<DarkwingDuck> Or, the day after
<MarkDude> Fedora has 2 Ambassadors sponsored to go there
<MarkDude> I know at least one would help out
<DarkwingDuck> And I'll be going to comicon this year so I could word of mouth advertise.
 * DarkwingDuck shrugs
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: after scale I'll look deeper into it.
<MarkDude> If you can get some sort of framework, set up- I may be able to get a few sponsor $ for your geeknic
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: it's in July
<DarkwingDuck> So, that works too because it's after the Natty release... this time in the release cycle I tend to get really busy.
 * MarkDude humbly suggests the *perfect time* to get folks involved would be say, idk, a geek gathering in SoCal
<DarkwingDuck> Agreed.
<MarkDude> idea being you have one before the big one for Comicon
<MarkDude> iron the bugs out
<MarkDude> trust me it will be less stressful
<MarkDude> just plan it to be less than 15 from a store, and no worries
<DarkwingDuck> Holy mother of wow...
 * MarkDude 's backup plan is to make a posterous acct for this- they have ML
<DarkwingDuck> a basic 10x10 booth with nothing in it is 2200USD
<MarkDude> Where?
<DarkwingDuck> ComiCon
<DarkwingDuck> Comic-Con rather
<DarkwingDuck> and if you want tables ect the price goes up.
<DarkwingDuck> Well, I thought I was going...
<DarkwingDuck> It sold out at last years Comic Con
<MarkDude> Well non-profits can get discounts
<MarkDude> either way the point was, lets try to get in at least one picnic before Comicon, and use time in between to network it :)
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, so if I dont make it, are you volunteering to wear the Penguin suit?
<DarkwingDuck> :) Sure, why not?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm fairly busy with Natty release though, but, I should be able to help with that.
<MarkDude> Good deal
<iheartubuntu> Who is going to wear the Natty suit?
<sn9> we have a narwhal suit? and it doesn't look exceedingly stupid?
<MarkDude> sn9, if we dont- I will use gimp to make it look like we did
<MarkDude> and you will be wearing the suit
<iheartubuntu> sounds like a typical SF rave night. penguins and narwhals
<sn9> ok
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 did you see that VW darth vadar advert?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: nope
<MarkDude> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tatadbb/5425001844/in/set-72157625996122260/
<MarkDude> The 1st penguin suit is now in Venezuela - bring happiness
<MarkDude> bringing
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0
<iheartubuntu> im still waiting for VW to release a new version of the bus. Might be quicker if I just buy an old one again tho!
<jamiedmattingly> is anyone here that was at ubuntu hour last night in sf?
<pleia2> I think just me and grantbow
<jamiedmattingly> i need a favor can i pm you pleia2?
<pleia2> sure
<jamiedmattingly> hey dont want to bug you with too many curiosities by how come your boyfriend isnt involved in ubuntu he is techy also right?
<pleia2> he likes to attend events from time to time (he's coming down to scale with me) but he works a lot and is more of an infrastructure guy (network engineer)
<MarkDude> pleia2, 's BF is a mammoth hunter type
<MarkDude> Socializing can be 2nd to protecting the tribe :)
<MarkDude> jamiedmattingly, he is more likely to come to BBQs, he usually operates one grill at the geeknics
<jamiedmattingly> cool when is next one MarkDude?
<pleia2> March? :)
<jamiedmattingly> oh cool will it be in sf? or more this way?
<MarkDude> March
<akk> They've been all over.
<MarkDude> hoping for the Hacker Dojo
<jamiedmattingly> where is that?
<MarkDude> one of these time we can use the akk center locator
<MarkDude> mountain view
<akk> MarkDude: and have it in the middle of the bay, on a boat :)
<akk> The Dojo would be good for a spring one, since there's an indoors to go to if the weather doesn't cooperate.
<MarkDude> Im on a boat- good SNL video :D
<iheartubuntu> Icelandic volcano set to erupt again and it would dwarf last years event. Didnt some of you have traveling problems from last years eruption?
<pleia2> yep
 * pleia2 got stuck in chicago for a few hours twice (coming and going!)
<iheartubuntu> Hopefully there wont be a 2012 event on my 30 min drive to SCALE
<pleia2> hehe
<jtatum> http://www.icelandreview.com/icelandreview/daily_news/?cat_id=40764&ew_0_a_id=373779
<pleia2> my tentative international trips this year are budapest and sydney, at least sydney I fly the other direction ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-11
<iheartubuntu> budapest looks very interesting
<iheartubuntu> a river dividing the two cities
<pleia2> it'll certainly be the most foreign place I've ever been
 * crashsystems has been stuck in the US too long :/
<iheartubuntu> budepest was a real hot spot 100 years ago in europe. even 50-70 years ago. some of the most trendiest nightclubs and dancehalls in all of europe
<pleia2> I love the US
<pleia2> but travel is fun, and I haven't had the opportunity to do so until these past couple years
<iheartubuntu> the more i travel the more i appreciate the usa. things are maybe a bit too easy here and its easy to take it for granted
<iheartubuntu> like 24 hour donuts :)
<pleia2> same
<pleia2> and big hotel rooms!
 * crashsystems wants donuts now.
<iheartubuntu> i have a donut place near me. run by a small little old japanese guy who has apparently been doing it since he was released from internment. the place is open 24/7 and he hand makes all the fillings every day. fresh cream, fresh strawberries, etc. there is always a line of people outside when i drive by! even at the oddest hours
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: so you're bringing a box to scale, right?
<pleia2> ;)
<iheartubuntu> i am?? OK!
<jtatum> that's neat
<pleia2> I haven't had a donut in ages
<iheartubuntu> I'll get him to autograpgh the box
<pleia2> lol, that would be awesome
<nhaines> pleia2: I had a custard-filled donut with chocolate frosting on Tuesday night!
<crashsystems> 24/7? Wow, I'd end up getting donuts at crazy hours!
<pleia2> there are a lot of donut shops in the city, I'm just never in a donut mood when I'm near one (and donuts from cafes aren't the same)
<nhaines> Isn't that the truth!
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 do you like going to music concerts?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I haven't been to many, but I've enjoyed the ones I've been to :)
<iheartubuntu> SF had an awesome one... somewhere south of market and fremont... called Maritime Hall
<iheartubuntu> some legendary concert events there. i believe it closed up a few years back
<pleia2> yeah, I moved to SF now that it's not cool anymore
<iheartubuntu> ha
<iheartubuntu> the website ive used for 5+ years to find live soccer game feeds was shut down... http://atdhe.net/
<iheartubuntu> homeland security took it over. what a bunch of rubbish. i feel like we are in china now
<pleia2> was it legal?
<iheartubuntu> funny the gov doesnt shut down sites like justin.tv which is the site actually showing the feeds.
<iheartubuntu> the site i was going to was just creating a page to find soccer links, not actual feeds themselves.
<pleia2> I'd be mad at the companies pushing that for laws that make their content be protected, not the enforcers of those laws
<iheartubuntu> i should probably be mad at both :)
<pleia2> and write to your congressperson!
<pleia2> :)
<iheartubuntu> dear congressperson. where are my pseudo legal video feeds?
<akk> Being mad at the enforcers makes sense too, if they enforce silly things like that but don't enforce, say, antispam laws
<akk> or antitrust laws
<pleia2> fair enough
<iheartubuntu> i'll have to find some chinese links to watch los angeles games here in los angeles
<iheartubuntu> :p
<iheartubuntu> im worried now of monthly caps on data usage
<iheartubuntu> thats going to squash companies who want to charge money for people watching movies online
<pleia2> I didn't even realize until last year (when I started caring about a sport) how hugely locked down baseball and football and other sporting stuff was
 * pleia2 pays royalties for talking about them
<pleia2> ;)
<iheartubuntu> locked down?
<iheartubuntu> pays royalties?
<iheartubuntu> im sure talking major league soccer they would pay YOU
<pleia2> well, perhaps not soccer :)
<pleia2> but the popular sporting things in the US
<iheartubuntu> in fact its pretty easy to get a soccer press pass
<pleia2> MLB, NFL
<iheartubuntu> soccer has higher tv views and attendance than NHL now :)
<iheartubuntu> woot woot
<pleia2> hehe
<iheartubuntu> i was a hockey fan for a couple years (some girl made me like it)
<iheartubuntu> i didnt phrase that right :p
<iheartubuntu> her cousin was paralyzed at boston U and wrote a book about it
<iheartubuntu> i forget his name now
<iheartubuntu> in his first ever uni game
<iheartubuntu> ouch
<pleia2> wow
<akk> how awful!
<iheartubuntu> i bought a few extra copies of his book to be autographed. i thought i bought them on amazon. cant seem to find it in my history
<iheartubuntu> but i *DID* buy a black labrador beanie baby in 1997
<iheartubuntu> ahh yes. his name was "travis roy"
<iheartubuntu> Anyone know if seidos moved back to social?
<iheartubuntu> Socal
<iheartubuntu> isnt redhat a major player in the linux world?
<pleia2> yep
<iheartubuntu> did they create debian or is redhat designed off of debian?
<pleia2> neither
<iheartubuntu> their stock price has doubled in one year
<iheartubuntu> from $20 to $44
<pleia2> they were both started around the same time though, redhat developed the rpm packaging system that their distro (and fedora, and others) use, debian created debs (debian, ubuntu ,etc)
<iheartubuntu> id like to ivnest in linux
<iheartubuntu> related companies
<iheartubuntu> i once tried redhat in thr 1990s when it was sold at compusa. could not figure patitioning so i gave up
<pleia2> redhat 7.2 was my first linux
<iheartubuntu> thankfully ubuntu got me back in
<pleia2> :)
<iheartubuntu> google is a major backer of linux these days
<iheartubuntu> ohh hows that computer doing liz?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: it's great :) I am having a lot of fun with it (on it now!)
<iheartubuntu> so how r u doing irc?
<iheartubuntu> freenode webchat?
<rww> irssi!
<iheartubuntu> whats irssi?
<rww> a terminal-based IRC client
<iheartubuntu> ohh clever
<pleia2> yeah, I ssh from the cr-48 into my server running irssi
<pleia2> the terminal on this machine is very limited, but it does have ssh :)
<iheartubuntu> im using freenode webchat at my wifes uni here since they block pidgin
<nUboon2Age> yo people, we be here at Philz Coffee (been here since 7), jtatum is w/ me.  where's the rest of y'all.  akk, crashsystems, crashsystems1, jamalta
<nUboon2Age> :-)
<akk> I didn't even know about it. Last I heard you were telling us about one next Thursday in Mountain View.
<akk> I need email reminders of this stuff!
<akk> I hope to be in MV next Thursday, though.
<nUboon2Age> yeah that's what hardly any time on-line will get me akk.  thing is i need others to pick a meeitng and THEY do the reminders.
<pleia2> oops, yeah, I needed a reminder to update identica
<nUboon2Age> James/ jtatum agreed to do MV and stburto is doing PA.  You wanna do SJ akk?
<iheartubuntu> where are ya'll? bay area?
<akk> Maybe a once a month "Here are the south bay ubuntu hours this month"?
<nUboon2Age> yup, Silicon Valley iheartubuntu
<nUboon2Age> yes, so would you like to do that akk?
<iheartubuntu> is seidos there?
<akk> nUboon2Age: I've only been to one of the SJ ones ... I don't mind sending an email but for that you'd have to tell me when they're going to be. :)
<akk> And if you tell me, I'm not sure it would be any harder to tell the whole list ...
<nUboon2Age> akk: so the way it works is you would 'adopt' a meeting.  The SJ one is set for every 2nd Th of the month.
<nUboon2Age> no akk i can't do it all.  it doesn't work that way.  the way it actually is functional is to delegate and people take responsibility for a single meeting.  that way we get a prolififeration of healthy meetings.  not ones all run by one person.
<akk> nUboon2Age: I don't mind sending the mailing, but I'm hesitant to adopt SJ because I'm not sure I'm sold on that location (the one I went to was frustrating for me, I didn't get to talk to anyone).
<nUboon2Age> you can change the location, no probl
<akk> nUboon2Age: I don't mind sending an email reminder for it, though, if you need someone to do that.
<nUboon2Age> akk: ^^
<akk> I'd rather just go to the MV one -- it's right across the street from work and a good location.
<nUboon2Age> you could help in any way you want, but i need someone to adopt the meeting.  you are the logical one because you are by far the closest.  but i'll understand if you don't want to akk
<akk> I spend almost no time in downtown SJ, so I'm not a good person to find sites there.
<jtatum> hallo
<nUboon2Age> would you rather adopt the MV one akk?  maybe we can swap w/ jtatum.
<jtatum> stay back, it's mine! haha
<nUboon2Age> i get hardly ANY time on-line right now so i NEED to delegate akk
<nUboon2Age> and by the way, i talked to you at the one you came to so you can't say NO ONE talked to you. :-) akk
<akk> I don't mind sending email reminders for SJ ... I just don't want to be responsible for being there every time.
<nUboon2Age> well how about MV then akk
<nUboon2Age> ??
<akk> I thought you said jtatum was doing that? But I plan to be there when I can.
<nUboon2Age> i might be able to persuade jtatum to switch.  i need someone to ADOPT a meeting.  all the way,. akk
<akk> If nobody's that interested in adopting SJ, maybe it's a sign that we're spreading ourselves too thin and should concentrate on MV?
<nUboon2Age> its not like i won't come to it akk, i'll keep coming.  btw i was the ONLY one at MV AND SJ last month
<nUboon2Age> wrong akk
<nUboon2Age> its a sign that we need to delegate
<akk> nUboon2Age: Hey, d and I were the only ones in MV the month before that, at least for the first 45 min. :)
<nUboon2Age> take it from me akk i've been organizing events for many a year.  i know whereof i speak.
<nUboon2Age> yeah and what do all  the low-turnout event have in common akk?
<nUboon2Age> i'll tell you what they have in common.
<nUboon2Age> no publicity
<akk> Right. But a monthly announcement with a list of dates would help a lot.
<nUboon2Age> as i said with a broken arm and many other probs getting time on-line i haven't been able to do proper PR. akk
<nUboon2Age> that says zero about the viability of the meeting akk
<nUboon2Age> it just says i haven't been able to do the PR and need to delegate.
<nUboon2Age> so i'm asking for your help akk
<akk> So what kind of PR are you trying to get people to do, if not email announcements?
<nUboon2Age> adopting a meeting means #1 being committed to show to the meeting #2 create an event on our events list and on the forums #3 announce it here #4 send e-mail reminder akk
<pleia2> I typically send out an email announcement (sometimes cross post to other lists who said I could announce Ubuntu Hours on their lists), update the california.ubuntuforums.org thread about hours, create a loco.ubuntu.com entry for it and then nudge myself to update identi.ca/ubuntucalifornia (which x-posts to twitter)
<nUboon2Age> i'm not 'trying to get' anyone to 'do PR'.  i'm asking people to step up and adopt a meeting akk
<pleia2> we have a facebook group too, but facebook confounds me :)
<nUboon2Age> yes and the beauty is that when you are only dealing with a single meeting per month you could really go to town and e-mail many different lists and tweet and identi.ca, facebook, etc.
<akk> I have a FB account, but I'm completely confused how group accounts are supposed to work.
<nUboon2Age> but that's really only possible when you have only a single meeting to work on akk
<rww> pleia2: it's a page now. this has not notably changed how often it's updated, though.
<akk> Joining groups doesn't seem to put announcements from the group into your news feed or whatever it's called.
<pleia2> rww: groups, pages, I don't actually know the difference :\
<rww> Pages are more confusing.
<nUboon2Age> yeah i haven't figured out all the FB stuff yet, but i'm planning on using Gwibber to help me get it done.  awesome app. akk
<akk> I tried to use gwibber and it was even more confusing than the FB web interface (probably it's better now).
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: back off a little please? she said she can't commit to full responsibility going to every one and that she just wants to help, surely that's useful too?
<akk> Thanks! pleia2
<pleia2> which reminds me, if others want to help keeping identi.ca updated, please let me know, I'm clearly awful at it :)
<akk> Speaking of confusing web interfaces ... I have an identi.ca account but could never figure out how to post anything.
<nUboon2Age> so tonight at Ubuntu Hour SJ i spoke with Sebastian who is a CS student at SJSU and one of his profs had *required* that everyone add another OS to their computer (in his case Ubuntu!!!) and he gave me some names of profs to contact to get this Ubuntu Hour connected w/ SJSJ
<akk> Strangely, people are following me there even though I have no updates.
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: thank you but you have your style and i have mine.
<akk> nUboon2Age: That's great!
<nUboon2Age> pleia2: mine is a little less gentle than yours but if you really watch me in action you'll come to trust that i do back off when i need to.
<pleia2> identi.ca's interface confuses me too, I always end up clicking around a bit after logging in
<akk> The other one I can't figure out is diaspora.
<akk> Even with names of people I know are on it, I can't figure out how to find them and connect to them.
<akk> I really want to support the open sites instead of FB/twitter ... but I think I'm not smart or technical enough to use them! :)
<nUboon2Age> okay we're going to move over to Pizza My Heart now... catch you in a few.
 * rww sighs
<pleia2> I didn't even bother with diaspora, I'm only really on facebook so my non-techie friends and family can find me, and they aren't on diaspora :)
<pleia2> my techie friends know how to contact me properly
<rww> email?
<akk> IRC?
<crashsystems> I wish more people were on diaspora
<rww> akk: that too. Anything created after I learned to talk is too newfangled!
 * akk logs in to diaspora, and discovers there's a request from 3 days ago that it never bothered to email me about
<akk> but it's from somebody I've never heard of about something I know nothing about, hmm
 * crashsystems is on https://joindiaspora/crashsystems
<pleia2> yeah, mostly email and IRC (but I do have my phone number online too)
<nUboon2Age> Byron joined us at Pizza My Heart.
<jtatum> Good news, everyone: Mountain View Ubuntu Hour, Thursday 2/17. See your email or any of the other ten thousand places I spammed it for details and such
<nUboon2Age> If a group adopts a scarcity mentality and only works on the basis of the current membership and who they have right now its very unlikely they will grow very much.  akk,
<nUboon2Age> whereas if we approach things from an Abundance mentality the sky is the limit.
<nUboon2Age> Scarcity keeps us locked in fear-based limitations
<nUboon2Age> Abundance allows us to expand without many limits.
<nUboon2Age> If we say we are only going to run as many Ubuntu Hours as we currently can support we will not get very far.
<nUboon2Age> if instead we adapt a huge vision of Ubuntu Hours in every city and operate accordingly then we can exceed all expectations.
<nUboon2Age> but delegation is the key
<nUboon2Age> each Ubuntu Hour needs its own leadership who then make sure the PR happens and the relations stay good with the venue operators.
<nUboon2Age> organizing events is my forte.  i've been doing if for many, many years and i've had enormous success.  These things i pass along are based on my expertise.
<nUboon2Age> all it takes to get an Ubuntu Hour going initially is one committed individual who is willing to be at least enough outgoing to talk to others.
<nUboon2Age> As long as one is willing to talk to strangers about something you are enthusiastic about you can be successful at starting an Ubuntu Hour or Lindependence Hour.
<nUboon2Age> If you are kindy not so enthused about Ubuntu per se, then i encourage you akk to do it as a Lindependence Hour instead so you don't feel obligated to push Ubuntu, but open to whichever distro suits your fancy.
<nUboon2Age> s/kindy/kinda
<jtatum> haha
<jtatum> nUboon2Age got quiet
<jtatum> turns out he was writing a wall of text :)
<akk> :) jtatum
<nUboon2Age> :-)
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, I agree that having a mentality of *abundance* is a great way to proceed :)
 * kdub will accept any & all help for san diego organizing :)
<nUboon2Age> yup, MarkDude, Lindependence Hours everywhere!  Abundance!
<nUboon2Age> yeah kdub!!!
<nUboon2Age> maybe Flannel would help your kdub(???)
<nUboon2Age> and how about DarkwingDuck kdub?
<MarkDude> Create a wiki page for it kdub SD has people
<nUboon2Age> great idea MarkDude, kdub
<kdub> well, i've been organizing a few meetings, but i'm not very good at promotion i guess
 * MarkDude knows a thing or two about promotion
<nUboon2Age> wiki page for Ubuntu Hour SD kdub.  if you don't have access to the wiki yet kdub, pleia2 can help you with that, or DarkwingDuck for that matter or Flannel.
<kdub> i think we've done 3 san diego hours already
<rww> Everybody with an LP account has access to the wiki.
<nUboon2Age> yes MarkDude does!!!
<MarkDude> some might say tooo much ;)
<kdub> but our max attendance was 4 :P
<nUboon2Age> i thought to make team pages we needed some extra permission rww. no?
<rww> nUboon2Age: no
<MarkDude> kdub, half full glass much?
<nUboon2Age> that's good to know rww.  ty for pointing that out.  i didn't realize that.
<MarkDude> 4 people is enough to start a revolution
<nUboon2Age> 4 people rocks kdub, i agree with MarkDude
<rww> not technically, anyway. if there are social requirements, I'm unaware of them.
<MarkDude> well that and/or beer/coffee
<kdub> oh yeah, i'm hopeful about it, have a half-baked svg i was going to send to kinkos for copies
<kdub> plus, i think we can meet downtown at the huge panera bread in the middle of the city
<nUboon2Age> a single committed person can get it rolling initially and inspire a ripple effect, snowballing into something huge kdub.
<kdub> oh yeah, i saw the michigan loco start up
<kdub> and really, ubuntu is how i keep passionate about computers, sometimes work takes too much outta you :P
<kdub> oh, and i have a handful of brewery-restaurant type of places that i'd feel safe bringing a computer
<kdub> gotta call the management and see how comfortable they are with that though :P
<nUboon2Age> sure kdub.  it sounds like you are on the right track.
<MarkDude> kdub, not to sound all Ubuntuish but, by doing some of these geek events I have gained some real good friends
<MarkDude> My events that have had the highest attendance are not somehow the best
<nUboon2Age> goodnight y'all
<MarkDude> later nUboon2Age
<kdub> night nUboon2Age
<iheartubuntu> testing out operas new built in mail program. its sleek. reminds me a bit like postler (which im interested in trying).
<iheartubuntu> guten tag
<iheartubuntu> so ive been mentioning Opera browser and testing it the last couple days. But someone told me its closed source?
<iheartubuntu> if browsers were women... http://thenextweb.com/2009/03/16/browsers-women/
<jdeslip> Meego is dead ...
<jdeslip> http://goo.gl/9xhou
<jdeslip> A bit of a sad day for linux. Presumably this means the Linux end-user ecosystem is now split into two (for 99% of users): Android and Ubuntu.
<jdeslip> It'll be interesting to see if Ubuntu can fill in some of the roles Meego was targeting - tablets, in-vehicle systems etc...
 * MarkDude knows some folks at Nokia that are most likely not too happy with all of this
<jamiedmattingly> i like the women browser thing lol iheartubuntu i think i might have dated the ie girl lol
<DarkwingDuck> I'm more worried about the Qt thing then the meego side of things.
 * MarkDude thinks there are a few less known browsers that could have just been hot nerd girls
<jdeslip> Ya, Nokia laying off most of the Linux devs affects a lot more than just Meego
<MarkDude> Elinks, for example
<DarkwingDuck> KDE and Kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> We are built on Qt
<jdeslip> Well, KDE can fork Qt right?
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, there was a transistion that started last year
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: What transition?
<MarkDude> Knut yrvin had his cards from Nokia
<MarkDude> QT was crossed out
<DarkwingDuck> Qt was crossed out of what?
 * MarkDude did not think about that until now
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, on his card
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah...
<DarkwingDuck> this is going ot hurt.
<MarkDude> thats wierd - since Nokia could have made some without it
<MarkDude> Knut *was* making a statemenet then
<DarkwingDuck> jdeslip: I'm not sure... for Qt bugs we have to work with Nokia
<MarkDude> I gathered there was some sort of gamble going on
<DarkwingDuck> hence the reason we had 3 nokia Qt devs at UDS
<DarkwingDuck> Well, the Qt devs seem to think that they will be okay for now.
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, I found 1 person willing to help in SoCal
<MarkDude> He will be in inland empire at least part time
<DarkwingDuck> kk
<MarkDude> Clint Savage from Fedora
<DarkwingDuck> Will he be at Scale?
<MarkDude> He will be pretty busy , but can meetup at Scale
<MarkDude> Yep
<DarkwingDuck> Becasue, while there I would love to have a improv meeting at scale.
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: since you have put these on before and I have never attended one I would LOVE anything that you have to offer
<MarkDude> So we can set up at least a coffee/drinks
<MarkDude> Sure
 * MarkDude is helping set up geeknics in Europe also
<MarkDude> Socal- I know the area a bit better
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: what day are you going to be down here?
<MarkDude> Apparently Thursday- since 1 talk is early Friday
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: maybe drinks/dinner/meeting friday night?
<DarkwingDuck> I hvae plans for sat night already
<MarkDude> He still is not sure when he wil be free
<MarkDude> He thinks Im tryig to get him to be a main organizer
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'm having dinner with some old friends that I have not seen in years on sat night.
<iheartubuntu> nhaines what sort of topics are you thinking about for ubucon
<jamiedmattingly> ubucon?
<pleia2> nhaines: yay ubucon!
<pleia2> jamiedmattingly: nhaines wrote a mail to the list, and blogged about it here: http://nhaines.livejournal.com/58899.html
<jamiedmattingly> oh thats at scale too huh?
<pleia2> yeah, friday
<jamiedmattingly> my wife will never let me go to la i had a hard enough time going to sf the other day lol
<nhaines> pleia2: it was the best kind of notice from SCaLE... none whatsoever!  But that's what makes it fun.  :)
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: Things that beginners would like.  I'm hoping to get three speakers (last year had 6, but we also had 5 weeks to plan).
<nhaines> So in between I'll do open sessions.  I want to do one where we talk about setting up an Ubuntu computer for a kid.
<nhaines> Like, early learning programs, office stuff, scientific stuff, what would you install, what do the programs look like, etc.
<pleia2> nhaines: proposal sent, let me know if you need more details (it's pretty straight forward though :))
<jamiedmattingly> that would be fun as well im trying to get my 9 year old daughter to use my ubuntu
<jdeslip> nhaines: sent you a proposal. "Creating your first Ubuntu app with quickly".  If any programming at all is to advanced what what you have planned, I could do another subject if you need a speaker and have something in mind.
<jamiedmattingly> she has been using windows since she was 6 so trying to get her on ubuntu isnt as easy as i would have hoped
<nhaines> pleia2: I love it.  :)
<nhaines> jamiedmattingly: book a ticket and she can give a presentation.  ;)
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> jdeslip: I walked through the Quickly tutorial last year.  It was very well received.
<jamiedmattingly> my wife will never let me go to la although my daughter might like it
<pleia2> my proposal was "Finding Help" (explaining to new users that they have forums, irc, google etc for learning about ubuntu)
<nhaines> jamiedmattingly: bring your wife too.  ;)
<pleia2> yeah, I'm dragging my boyfriend along ;)
<jamiedmattingly> she hates computers except for face book :(
<pleia2> my line was "even if you don't find anything on the schedule - we're in LA! go on adventures"
<nhaines> jamiedmattingly: Also, although I was being snarky, three girls, 10, 11, and 13, I think, did give a presentation for the Women in Open Source track and it was standing-room only, overflow, and standing ovation afterwards.
<pleia2> nice
<jamiedmattingly> very nice nhaines
<nhaines> In fact, if I hadn't been MCing the Ubucon thing I would have gone in.
<nhaines> So snarky quips aside, I'd accept a younger presenter just as readily as an older one.
<nhaines> Oh, also, if anyone here has already registered but wants to go to Ubucon (i.e., have the listing on your badge) just let me know your email address and I can get the registration updated.
<nhaines> Or, first and last name works too.
<nhaines> Ooh, snazzy: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/special-events
<pleia2> w00t
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: david.wonderly@kubuntu.org
<DarkwingDuck> Well wait... I'm getting a vendor badge... NM
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: Vendor or exhibitor?  They can get those fields added too.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> exhibitor
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: I will actually have a working computer and be able to do a talk on KDE/Kubuntu this year.
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: at Ubucon
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: I'll draft up a little blurb for ya
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: thanks!  :)
<nhaines> That might actually be a good presentation.
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<nhaines> Err.. context-wise.  I'm sure the *presentation* will be good.  I meant I think it'll be a good fit.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe.
<DarkwingDuck> I knew what you were going for
<MarkDude> nhaines, you did a great job with MC duties last year, IMHO
<MarkDude> :)
<nhaines> MarkDude: thanks!  I don't remember you being there but then I don't remember much of anything from last SCaLE... I never do afterward, haha.
 * MarkDude spoke
<MarkDude> had rww doubting I could do it in under 5 minutes
<MarkDude> had 30 seconds to spare
<DarkwingDuck> I remember a bit form Ubucon... My computer failed... there was that lightning talk about GRUB LOL
<pleia2> doh :)
<DarkwingDuck> It was... unique
<jmgalloway> anyone know why the ubuntu freezes at the language selection screen?
 * DarkwingDuck raises an eyebrow
<DarkwingDuck> Total freeze or a delay?
<jmgalloway> I've tried 2 cdr's and a dvd...It wont get past the language selection screen
<DarkwingDuck> hmmmm, have you tried an ALT CD?
<DarkwingDuck> Ubuntu 10.10?
<nhaines> Check the MD5SUM on the ISO you downloaded.
<jmgalloway> I'll check the checksum.  I assumed it was ok
<jmgalloway> yea 10.10
<MarkDude> pleia2, you were correct about bierte, he is a pretty cool person
<pleia2> :D
<MarkDude> very reasonable
<MarkDude> Hella funny
<pleia2> yeah he's awesome
<MarkDude> He got a few jokes that JanC never understood
<pleia2> did you get to meet him? he was plannin on coming to fudcon but couldn't make it
<MarkDude> Not yet
<MarkDude> He might be at OSCON
<pleia2> cool
<MarkDude> We are trying to see about getting all sorts of folks for this CLS also
<pleia2> I first met him through paul mellors <3
<pleia2> then he came out to UDS in Brussels
<MarkDude> Paul is another cool person :)
<pleia2> yes :) I heart him lots!
<pleia2> haven't met though
 * MarkDude already has some friends trying to get local non-profits to go to CLS'
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmm, I may have to trim this presentation down a bit.
<nhaines> There have been 22 SCaLE registrations with the UBUCA promo code thus far.
<DarkwingDuck> AWESOME!
<DarkwingDuck> I'm up to 33 slide ideas
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: Will there be a computer hooked up to a projector?
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: yes.
<nhaines> And you'll have a over-the-ear loop mic.
<DarkwingDuck> OO.org presentation or PDF correct?
<nhaines> Correct.
<DarkwingDuck> kk :)
<nhaines> Oh, and if you want to show off Kubuntu and are bringing a computer we can use that.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> :) Okay, I was just going to use screen shots and tell them if they want to use it they can come to our booth. :D
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: you're free to do that as well.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> Or see me afterward...
<DarkwingDuck> Either or.
<MarkDude> Tomorrow night 8:30pm the church of Jono will be having a loud music palooza in Concord
<MarkDude> Severed Fifth will be at the Timeout
<MarkDude> And most likely it will be myself and Dangerour grantbow
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=131088613622914
<jdeslip> I just saw that there is now a vncviewer android app.  Works great with Ubuntu remote-desktop.
<nhaines> It works okay.
<nhaines> Input's a bit wonky sometimes.  :)
<jdeslip> Took a bit of getting used to anyway ;)
<jdeslip> But, I think I am going to use it as a remote mouse for my mythbox/media-box
<jdeslip> Clicking seemed to be pretty robust.  Entering text was a bit more difficult
<nhaines> It's pretty easy with a G1 or G2.  :)
 * pleia2 misses the proper keyboard
<pleia2> I haven't seen the g2 yet, I'm glad they came out with one
<nhaines> It looks like a Nexus One with a slide-out keyboard.
<nhaines> It's also very heavy.  :)
<pleia2> I like heavy, the nexus s is all plasticy and not heavy, no likey
<nhaines> Yeah, it feels like a nice, solid piece of kit.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-12
<MarkDude> YokoZar, ping
<MarkDude> YokoZar, pingy
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, http://calendars.techvenue.com/cgi-bin/techvenue.pl?CalendarName=San_Diego
<YokoZar> MarkDude: yo
<YokoZar> MarkDude: didn't bring my laptop to Scala ;)
<YokoZar> no Jono there either
<MarkDude> Hey
<MarkDude> I know
<MarkDude> Ended up having a Grandma cat-vet hecticness
<YokoZar> hah
 * MarkDude was not stoked, but could not avoid it
<MarkDude> No Gma - screw your cat - I need to go now
<MarkDude> Not quite :)
<MarkDude> Dude her cat is 10lbs overweight
<MarkDude> that is more than some cats weigh
<iheartubuntu> haaa
<iheartubuntu> im using unity on a netbook. very nice. would be great if it had faenza icons
<MarkDude> akk here is a gimp tutorial
<MarkDude> put to jo no's music http://www.vimeo.com/19814344
<crashsystems> iheartubuntu: are you using 11.04 unity?
<MarkDude> More importantly, it works just fine if the soud is turned down- :)
<MarkDude> sound
<akk> MarkDude: That does make it a little easier to concentrate. :)
<akk> I don't think I've seen a tutorial set to heavy metal before!
<akk> They should use that for tutorials on how to get shiny silver and gold effects.
<MarkDude> Well I was trying to encourage the dude that made it
<MarkDude> I said whatever it takes to get folks intersted- more important- you let people hit mute
<MarkDude> The music has been used for a few video game videos- it works well for shooting stuff I guess
<jono> can someone message me - testing the xchat indicator
<MarkDude> jono
<crashsystems> hello jono
<jono> it works :-)
<MarkDude> Your music is toooo loud jono
<jono> sweet :-)
<jono> MarkDude, too loud?
<MarkDude> Yep, see you tomorrow
<jono> MarkDude, we had a *rocking* rehearsal tonight
<MarkDude> Not a bad thing for me at least
<jono> can't wait to play tomorrow :-)
<MarkDude> There are a few good places to eat in Todo Santos
<MarkDude> right near there
<jono> sweet!
<crashsystems> anyone in here going to Bsides monday or tuesday?
<jono> right I need to get ready
<jono> picking Erica up from the airport in an hour :-)
<jono> two weeks apart and finally she will be home :-)
<jono> later all!
<MarkDude> late
<jono> MarkDude, see you tomorrow, brother
<MarkDude> tell Erica hey
<jono> wlll do
<MarkDude> Dangerous grantbow you going to the show tonight?
<MarkDude> pleia2, a bierte pic for you http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150096742093805&set=p.10150096742093805
<iheartubuntu> are we stilll in need for cd sleeves for scale?
<iheartubuntu> i can update the design sometime today
<iheartubuntu> how many do we might need? print them in b/w or color?
<MarkDude> Hummingbirds are just too effin cool.
 * MarkDude is gardening a bit today. Some of them have to fly by and say hello
<iheartubuntu> they remind me of my mom
<iheartubuntu> she always liked them
<Telendrith> *s*
<Telendrith> Hrm, Anyone seen an error like this http://pastebin.com/h8afXP29
<Telendrith> I think I got it.
<DarkwingDuck> Telendrith: you figured it out?
<Telendrith> I think so -
<Telendrith> *prays*
<MarkDude> Years later - I finally get a pic of a hummingbird- yay
<MarkDude> https://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/Pictures02#5572926949632534450
<MarkDude> Hummingbird^^^
<pleia2> nhaines: added an Ubucon section to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x edited
<DarkwingDuck> Wow... 29 slides.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-13
<rww> pleia2: so do you have to give that Google computer thing back at some point?
<pleia2> rww: nope
<DarkwingDuck> I wish I could have gotten one of those. :)
<rww> I wouldn't have been too good as a Google services tester, tbh
<davromaniak> hi
<davromaniak> I don't actually know where to ask this question, and you are from california, so you might have an answer
<MarkDude> davromaniak, - what ya got?
<davromaniak> for my company (in France), I'm searching for renting dedicated servers near the Bay Area location, and I tried around Google, and nothing really comes up
<davromaniak> maybe some sysadmins here might have some company names in head, ;)
<pleia2> he.net is popular
<pleia2> you have to get a quote though, since they're quite high-end
<pleia2> I colo a server there, very nice, secure facilities
<davromaniak> pleia2: I already know HE, but for the moment, it's more for test purposes, so I thought HE was more for long term contracts
<pleia2> could you get away with some VPSes? Linode.com offers VPSes out of HE's Fremont location
<pleia2> no contract or sign up cost, pay by month
<davromaniak> yes, I think VPS could fit for what I need
<davromaniak> thanks, I'm watching it
<pleia2> I've had a linode for a few years, they're great
<davromaniak> ok, :)
<davromaniak> Actually, my company has offices in Paris, New York, and some people in Tokyo, and we are testing for replicate some data around the world, for easier and faster access
<pleia2> ah :)
<davromaniak> I can ensure you that Tokyo salesmen are crying when accessing to data hosted in France, ;)
<pleia2> no doubt!
<pleia2> MarkDude: can you update the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale9x to indicate which systems you're bringing will be dedicated to our booth for demos, and which will be shared between other tables?
<pleia2> I won't be at our meeting tonight, but I'm hoping we can get some idea of what we actually have full-time demo-wise :)
<MarkDude> pleia2, sure
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11February13 edited
<davromaniak> I think Linode is quite perfect for our tests, thanks a lot pleia2
<pleia2> davromaniak: you're welcome :)
<danage> hello californians. i will be visiting your wonderful state tomorrow and i was wondering whether there happens to be any loco get-together next week, by any chance
<danage> hi Flannel hi nhaines hi Yasumoto hi grantbow
<pleia2> it's a big state! but you can see our upcoming events here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<MarkDude> What part danage
<MarkDude> ?
<danage> LA
<danage> pleia2: you're right i wasn't thinking about that, for me it's across the pond so california seems like a destination in and of itself :)
<pleia2> jtatum: which silicon valley loco directory entry is the real one? both have RSVPs...
<MarkDude> If you will be around the 26th -Scale is happening
<danage> oh noes
<jtatum> uhoh… there's more than one? shoot
<danage> i'm leaving the 22nd
<danage> it seems this loco has been growing since i left, quite impressive
<pleia2> we've been busy :)
<MarkDude> More events, and more stuff to do
<jtatum> pleia2: i'm not sure how that happened
<jtatum> any suggestions for fixing?
<pleia2> jtatum: maybe delete yours? if you can't delete it let me know, I probably can as admin
<jtatum> mine went out via email and forums
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> I'd touch base with nUboon2Age then
<jtatum> but i sure can… the funny thing is i did that while sitting right next to nUboon2age
<pleia2> looks like he created the first one
<jtatum> indeed
<pleia2> I guess it doesn't strictly matter that there are two
<jtatum> i'll work on it. can edit the forum post and send another email.
<pleia2> maybe it's not worth the trouble
<danage> no get togethers in LA this week :(
<danage> ?
<pleia2> looks like not :(
<pleia2> but you're welcome to email the list and say you're a visiting ubuntu user who wants to see if anyone wants to meet up
<danage> good idea thanks
<danage> especially since i don't feel like packing right now :)
 * pleia2 always does that, was able to meet some fellow ubuntu friends when she was staying with family over thanksgiving across the country
<pleia2> nothing formal, just "I'm in town, wanna talk ubuntu and eat sandwiches?"
<pleia2> was fun :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-06
<pleia2> packing up to head down to redwood city \o/
<izdubar> Andchat seems to work ok
<jyo> jtatum: http://lwn.net/Articles/477030/ :)
<jtatum> jyo: cool! that's neat
<nhaines> akk: I didn't know your SCALE talk had flying sharks!
<akk> Yep!
<akk> Though some people are never satisfied -- they complained that it didn't have lasers too. :)
 * MarkDude missed all sorts of cool stuff at Scale
<Corey> Does anyone have a good California based dedicated server host that offers Ubuntu?
<jledbetter> lol
<jtatum> Corey: for dedicated, have you looked at he.net ?
<cjohnston> anyone in the SFO area not doing anything tomorrow night and want to play tour guide?
<pleia2> I was supposed to, but I am lame and had to cancel :)
<bkerensa> A tour of San Francisco International? :P
<bkerensa> cjohnston: What do you hope to see? Exploratorium, Palace of Fine Arts? :)
 * Darkwing sighs
 * MarkDude thinks best named travel abbrev is for Bakersfield
<MarkDude> BFD
<cjohnston> bkerensa: sorry... Golden Gate Bridge atleast.. i dont know what else there is to see
<nhaines> cjohnston: the Exploratorium is way fun.
<cjohnston> I also don't know how much time I have.. we dont get out until 1800
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Go to Golden Gate Park and see the Buffalo
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> China town and Northbeach are good places - if you are near
<bkerensa> pleia2: They still have Buffalo yes?
<MarkDude> Wild ones, that will trample you?
<bkerensa> also could take a trip to Ocean Beach and see the huge Dutch Windmill
<bkerensa> MarkDude: The ones in Golden Gate Park yeah... They used to have a whole herd
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Northbeach has Italian places to eat, as well as seedy element of danger
<MarkDude> Like much of the City does
<MarkDude> Depends on what you want. Chinatown is a great place to get some cheap gifts for folks
<MarkDude> Going to the Piers is safest easiest bet
<MarkDude> very tourist, but fun to go to Fishermans wharf
<MarkDude> Eat crab there
<MarkDude> Go eat desert in Northbeach
<MarkDude> If you want to see Hippies, go to the Haight
<MarkDude> Much depends on what time of day. And how much your sense of adventure (danger) is
<MarkDude> Golden gate trip can take time depending on traffic, and you can see it from the wharf
<bkerensa> cjohnston: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=204895884401240139637.0004b852df1c0b48d60ed&msa=0&ll=37.79461,-122.408842&spn=0.004527,0.010568
<bkerensa> there I made a map with the buffalo and some places to check out
<bkerensa> :D
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<bkerensa> MarkDude: North Beach is dangerous? LOL dont scare the guy... So long as he stays out of Hunters Point and doesnt go flashing money in the Tenderloin I'm sure he will be fine
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Yes true. Well as far as seedy, I meant some of the nearby places of business
<cjohnston> This is why I like FL.. I can carry
<Darkwing> Yeah Chris, you LOVE packing heat. :P:P
<cjohnston> you know it
<cjohnston> your just jealous Darkwing
<Darkwing> hehehe yup. :P:P
<Darkwing> Ohhhh wow.
 * Darkwing rubs eyes.
<cjohnston> what
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-07
<MarkDude> dragon ping
<Darkwing> How nice.
<Darkwing> No more Kubuntu CDs
<nhaines> Darkwing: well, it *is* the end of the cycle.
<Darkwing> No, like ever.
<Darkwing> Canonical dropping commercial support for Kubuntu. Our paid developers are being reassigned too.
<philipballew> just kubuntu or xubuntu and other versions as well?
<Darkwing> Well, xubuntu never had it. It was an approved flavor.
<philipballew> thats right...
<philipballew> my bad
<Darkwing> Kubuntu is still an approved flavor.
<philipballew> I wonder what made the support drop
<Darkwing> It wasn't making money...
<philipballew> Understandable I guess. but is Ubuntu though
 * Darkwing shrugs
<Darkwing> We in Kubuntu are trying to figure out if we can survive without two devels
<philipballew> the community's gonna have to recruit and step it up I guess.
<Darkwing> :)
 * philipballew believes in Darkwing 
<akk> Does the rest of Ubuntu make money? (Silly question, I know.)
<nhaines> akk: as I understand, Canonical has been just under "break even" for a few years now.
<pleia2> Darkwing: gah, shame you got this news *after* committing to a 5 year LTS
<pleia2> (Xubuntu is only doing a 3 year)
<philipballew> with all these support issues with ubuntu i think I might have to switch back to my old distro of Hannah Montana Linux.
<Darkwing> lol
<philipballew> before that I was using biebian
<philipballew> http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<dragon> MarkDude: pong!
<philipballew> What was the name of Ubuntu before It was called Ubuntu?
<philipballew> it slipped my mind
<kdub_> wow, we have an offtopic channel now? :P
<pleia2> have had for over a year
<philipballew> noone really uses it though :(
<kdub_> guess i've just noticed it now
<pleia2> philipballew: no-name-yet
<philipballew> thats right
<pleia2> (they had no-name-yet.com)
<pleia2> and apparently mdz still does
<philipballew> Project no name. I was on like mandrake or something then...
<kdub_> what's project no-name-yet?
<pleia2> the name of ubuntu before it was called ubuntu
<philipballew> apparently its what ubuntu was.
<philipballew> this is going to help my new twitter account i created
<philipballew> https://twitter.com/#!/linuxhipster
<pleia2> s/to/too
<philipballew> Can someone help me add 3 events to the loco list for ubuntu hours? or give me a pointer of where to?
<broder> pleia2: you don't need rsvps for dinner tomorrow, right?
<nhaines> broder: it would still be nice to have them, although the restaurant isn't taking them (last I heard).
<raevol> hey did anybody who got an openstack ubuntu thumb drive at scale try formatting it? did anyone else's bork when they did?
<raevol> yea, i think mine is just dead :( trash time
<nhaines> raevol: yes.
<nhaines> Oh fun, looks like Launcher autohide is going to be off by default in Ubuntu 12.04.
<nhaines> Despite this being really trivial to adjust I predict massive nerdrage.
<akk> The way it hides now is actually kind of annoying
<akk> but that's implementation, not an indictment of autohide in general
<kdub__> its hard to get autohide right
<nhaines> akk: I like the way it hides.  I'm not a super big fan of it in 12.04 at the moment, but they haven't done tweaking yet.
<kdub__> because its somewhat of a mouse gesture based thing, and people like different gestures
<akk> It's mostly that it's super confusing how sometimes you can't get rid of it (because you put a window against the left edge of the screen, or something)
<akk> took a while to figure out the rule
<kdub__> philipballew: do you have a date set for the SD ubuntu hour this month?
<pleia2> broder: nah, I usually just make reservations for 8 and that' close enough
<pleia2> nhaines: wrong dinner ;) sunday with linaro folks was w/o reservations, tomorrow is ubuntu hour + debian dinner
<nhaines> pleia2: well maybe RSVPs for that would be nice too.  :)
<pleia2> they were required for sunday
<philipballew> kdub_, yeah. the tuesday after valentines. I was gonna shoot out an email this evening
<philipballew> at a starbucks right by the 5 and 8
<philipballew> i have to reinstall grub on some red hat box right now at work. Its kinda a pain
<akk> Good excuse to switch over to extlinux. :)
<philipballew> im using a knoppix live disk to do it. I dont mind fixing redhat linux. better then if i have to mess with xp...
<philipballew> grub is annoying. you only care about it when you cant boot past it
<Corey> Hey pleia2!
<Corey> Are you the person I talk to about giving a talk at the Ubuntu group?
<pleia2> Corey: we don't really have a place to give talks at, I'd suggest going to one of the many LUGs :)
<pleia2> we meet for Ubuntu hours (casual, coffee and chat), global jams (collaborative hacking on things) and booths at events and thing
<pleia2> s
<Corey> pleia2: Urm... what was that regexp event you invited me to?
<pleia2> Bay Area Linux Users Group (BALUG)
<pleia2> and yeah, I am on their speaker coordinator list
<pleia2> email me details of what you want to talk about and I'll get you sorted :)
<Corey> pleia2: k!
<pleia2> we're booked through March, but have an April spot open AFAIK
<pleia2> yeah, 2012-04-17
<pleia2> is free
<Corey> pleia2: No reason I couldn't make that.
<Corey> pleia2: Just let me know if I'm topical enough.
<pleia2> forwarding to the other speaker coodinators, I'll let you know :)
<Corey> pleia2: No worries.  Although May might be better.  My wife's show closes the night before.
<pleia2> May would be fine if you're ok to plan out that far
<pleia2> that would be may 15th
<pleia2> well, emailed other coordinators, we can pick a date once they say it's good
<Corey> pleia2: Yay,
<Corey> Thanks for the footwork.
<pleia2> Corey: what's your affiliation with the project, just use it?
<Corey> pleia2: Right.  And if I can get a few obnoxious problems taken care of, I'll be the debian maintainer for it.
<Corey> I've contributed code as well.
<philipballew> How much different is one version of grub from the next?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-08
<akk> grub 1 from grub2: quite a bit. Various grub2 versions so far: not all that different.
<pleia2> Corey: cool :)
<bkerensa> =o
<Arnautovic> Hello
<em> Is sn9 here?
<cjohnston> .17
<pleia2> sf ubuntu hour and debian dinner tonight \o/
<jtatum> \o/
<greg-g> sorry I'll miss it :(
<pleia2> greg-g: maybe next time :)
<greg-g> definitely. I want to go to one of those debian dinners
<jledbetter> pleia2: jtatum and I are pondering it. Looking at ye ol' public transportation.
<pleia2> jledbetter: best way is caltrain and then either walk .8 mile or take MUNI to montgomery station
<pleia2> MUNI takes longer because it goes the long way, I tend to walk unless it's dark out (don't love walking very far alone at night, even in "safe" areas)
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> I think I have broken my ubuntu install and I dont want to reboot for fear of not being able to boot back in
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I installed kubuntu-desktop and then purged it but it nuked some gnome and unity stuff
<jledbetter> pleia2: Yeah it'll be dark. But I can protect James.
<akk> bkerensa: Maybe reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<bkerensa> akk: It is installed but I know there is like ubuntu-desktop-essential?
<pleia2> jledbetter :)
<akk> bkerensa: What do you think is broken?
<pleia2> I'll be down in Mt View next Thursday, but going to BayLISA rather than the ubuntu hour s:(
<pleia2> -s
<akk> Ah, I was wondering if there was a MV UH coming up.
<pleia2> the chief architect of OpenLDAP is speaking at baylug
<pleia2> err baylisa
<bkerensa> akk: Idk somehow removing kde stuffs killed spotify and a few others apps like chromium
<jledbetter> pleia2: Aw. Well, I understand. :)
<pleia2> I saw him speak a couple years ago at the UKUUG conference in london
<jledbetter> Cool
<akk> Doesn't chromium use qt? so maybe kde took the qt libs with it. (No idea what spotify might use.)
<pleia2> I am all event planned out, but if someone else wants to coordinate a global jam this time around that'd be lovely :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<greg-g> pleia2: where are our normal/usual spaces to host a jam?
<MarkDude> For SF, Thirsty Bear
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-09
<broder> i thought the jam was usually in berkeley somewhere and the release party was at thirsty bear
<greg-g> yeah, I assume for the jams you actually get some stuff done, thus, thirsty bear isn't the primary place, but the fun after party
<broder> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyGlobalJam
<greg-g> huh, you had it at a restuarant
<MarkDude> Oh yes, jams are for workin'
<greg-g> Michigan did ours at a co-working type place we could take over
<MarkDude> Release party is about beer
<greg-g> (not really a co-working place, but a company that has that kind of a feel)
<pleia2> greg-g: we've done several at berkeleylug, which meets at a pizzeria with wifi
<pleia2> the noisebridge hackerspace is also an option (we did the lucid installfest there)
<pleia2> I'm sure someone better connected could get us into one of the 54545435 startups in SOMA on a weekend, but that's not me :)
<broder> hmm...you make a compelling point
<broder> i can ask around
<greg-g> maybe WMF?
<greg-g> I can ask them
<greg-g> (they're ubuntu server users)
<bkerensa> Monkeybrains
<bkerensa> http://monkeybrains.net/
<bkerensa> they have a nice space and might host you guys if you asked idk though
<bkerensa> Rudy is their chief monkey
<greg-g> bkerensa: can you make an introduction?
<bkerensa> I could e-mail Rudy and ask sure :) Its been years since I have seen him but he is a cool guy and they have a big space
<greg-g> cool
<bkerensa> greg-g: I have dispatched a e-mail to the Monkeys :)
<pleia2> WMF would be awesome too, they have a nice space (I went to a CiviCRM meetup there one)
<bkerensa> they support a lot of local stuff.... In fact they provide connectivity for the EFF
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> plus they're like 600ft from me
<jledbetter> WMF would be. Not sure of convenience to a train but they are wicked awesome.
<greg-g> pleia2: yeah, thought that would please you :)
<pleia2> jledbetter: it's on the same block as the roastery (for tonight!)
<greg-g> jledbetter: WMF is close to BART
<bkerensa> WMF?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: wikimedia
<greg-g> Wikimedia Foundation
<bkerensa> oh I had no idea they had a office in downtown sf :)
<pleia2> yeah, on new montgomery st
<bkerensa> makes sense :)
<greg-g> bkerensa: I'm trying to get MonkeyBrains as my house's ISP, we're a hop out of sight (we need a bridge at some point, so I need to find another interested house between us and an active node)
<bkerensa> heh
<jledbetter> pleia2: Feeling blah so not sure if I'm making tonight. But good to know :)
<pleia2> jledbetter: ok, next time! :)
<jledbetter> Is there usually just one jam for the area?
<bkerensa> I remember when Monkeybrains opened as a ISP in SF.... I thought Rudy and Co were crazy for walking away from their Dot Com jobs
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> jledbetter: sometimes jono will host one in the east bay, Walnut Creek
<jledbetter> pleia2: Ah, gotcha.
<kdub__> move out of ann arbor, eh greg-g ?
<pleia2> but he does it on Fridays :(
<pleia2> (it's work for him, so makes sense)
<bkerensa> Rudy wants to do Microtrenching in SF so he can laydown Fiber all across the city but I think the City is denying him
<greg-g> kdub__: heya!
<greg-g> yep, I'm in Bernal
<greg-g> kdub__: where are you?
<kdub__> san diego
<bkerensa> greg-g: Bernal heights is fun
<bkerensa> :D
<greg-g> kdub__: oh huh, what are you doing there?
<kdub__> just working, avoiding winter
<pleia2> avoiding_winter++
<kdub__> android work right now
<greg-g> kdub__: :)
<greg-g> cool, anything public?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Oh you guys have winter? :P
<bkerensa> Its 42 outside right now and thats warm :(
<kdub__> greg-g: unfortunately no, moving towards changing that though
<greg-g> kdub__: awesome :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: no winter here (winter in philly)
<pleia2> it's 62F and sunny beautiful here today
<pleia2> 33F and snowing in philly right now
<pleia2> aww, next week is my 2 year anniversary in california :)
 * bkerensa mumbles about the sunny weather in california
<MarkDude> i like penguins
<pleia2> bkerensa: https://plus.google.com/u/1/116904638361799818523/posts/HFhwTVbW9xK
<pleia2> just in case you wanted to mumble summore :)
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You are a penguin
<jledbetter> rabble rabble rabble
<philipballew> SD ubuntu hour and invite sent out.
<pleia2> \o/
<bkerensa> heh apparently google is going to start offering to pay $5 to buy your browsing data
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> http://www.google.com/landing/screenwisepanel/
<philipballew> pleia2, good luck tonight. I will be there next month though.
<pleia2> thanks :)
<philipballew> I know its hard to get them set up and you hope you can have them work out. So luck is always needed
<pleia2> doing them with debian dinners always helps with attendance
<philipballew> Thats a plus. the debian users in so cal are pretty boring and never do anything
<pleia2> you have to lure them out with chinese food
<pleia2> they are naturally shy creatures, and easily spooked
<bkerensa> greg-g: The Monkeys have responded - "We've moved out of the SOMA space for now and are in a much smaller office. . We might be able to fit a couple people between boxes though... Honestly, we've got a 600sqft office these days. However, we may be moving here in the next few months to something much larger again. If we do, we probably could do this for you guys.
<bkerensa> "
<pleia2> hehe, there are two recruiters here
<akk> That's cool, recruiters clueful enough to go to a meeting like that.
<akk> Also that recruiters are interested in ubuntu/debian people.
<pleia2> yeah :)
<broder> ah, that's what they were - i didn't actually catch it
 * MarkDude may not have been paying attention, but, when was the bots name changed from Eureka?
<nhaines> Well, ubucon.org is renewed for another year.
<MarkDude> nhaines, you do great work for Ubuntu and FOSS in general.
 * MarkDude wanted to thank you for your awesome efforts
<MarkDude> :)
<nhaines> MarkDude: thanks.
<nhaines> Does anyone have any idea how a Lenovo Ideapad G570 runs with Ubuntu?
<nhaines> There's an SSID here called "pretty fly for a wifi" which always makes me smirk.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-10
<nhaines> Here, not bad, huh?  http://ubuntuone.com/6exwwMYV1DawESL9OqMPQO
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> I added the QR code from last time.  An interested bystander who will spread his stuff out to save seats emailed me and told me to remember to bring another printout to put on the community board.
<nhaines> I want to make it even smaller, but a half-sheet isn't bad.
<icarus81> Hey everybody has anybody had problems mount an ext4 external drive in 11.10?
<icarus81> I know the partition is good but ubuntu will not see it as vaild.
<icarus81> anybody?
<akk> Don't think I have any ext4 external disks, sorry. What does fdisk or gparted say it is?
<icarus81> /dev/sdb1   *        2048      368639     1466368   83  Linux
<icarus81> /dev/sdb2          368640   976740351  3905486848   83  Linux
<akk> oh, well, fdisk is useless, I guess.
<icarus81> gparted sees the 83 linux
<icarus81> but it sees it as unreconized
<icarus81> I just had this working in a windows computer an hour ago
<akk> maybe try fsck and see what it thinks it is?
<icarus81> wouldn't hurt
<icarus81> Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<icarus81> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb2
<icarus81> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<icarus81> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<icarus81> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<icarus81> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<icarus81>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<icarus81> That is why it is not mounting... bad superblock...
<icarus81> How do i fix that without re-formating
<akk> But that's fsck.ext2
<akk> now try fsck.ext4 and see what it says
<akk> don't fix the superblock with fsck.ext2 now if it was supposed to be ext4
<akk> (not sure how compatible they are)
<icarus81> good point
<icarus81> same shit
<akk> Still superblock bad?
<icarus81> yeah same exact thing
<akk> Oh, have you checked dmesg to make sure you're not getting any I/O errors? (Do that before you try to make repairs)
<icarus81> [45083.763596] EXT3-fs (sdb2): error: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb2.
<icarus81> [45083.764715] EXT2-fs (sdb2): error: can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sdb2.
<icarus81> [45083.780721] EXT4-fs (sdb2): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<icarus81> [45098.775089] EXT4-fs (sdb2): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<icarus81> [45110.260339] EXT3-fs (sdb2): error: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb2
<akk> okay, no I/O errors, anyway, good.
<icarus81> I don't see any I/O errors
<icarus81> that just tail |grep sdb2
<akk> At this point, I would try to let fsck repair it -- but first, if I had another machine handy, I'd try it there
<akk> and if it mounts on another machine, I'd umount it then try fsck there.
<icarus81> well its the drive for my HTPC and it runs great in there
<akk> d just found blkid -- apparently a cmdline way to test what filesystem the system thinks is on a partition
<icarus81> do I need to be root?
<akk> blkid -p -u filesystem /dev/whatever
<akk> yes, have to be root
<akk> should include something like TYPE="ext4" if it can tell
<akk> (but might not, in this case)
<icarus81> I typed blkid -p u ext4 /dev/sdb2 and it say unknown argument ext4
<icarus81> I just assumed that where the filesystem went
<icarus81> oh I am retarded
<akk> No, -u filesystem, literally
<akk> (that wasn't obvious to me either at first)
<icarus81> Yeah just releasied that
<icarus81> nothin
<akk> It doesn't print anything?
<akk> okay, no help there
<icarus81> no sudo blkid -p -u filesystem,other /dev/sdb2
<icarus81> $ sudo blkid -p -u filesystem /dev/sdb1
<icarus81> I just want to resize sdb2
<akk> then I guess fsck repair is the only option, but I do think it's worth trying it in another machine if you have one handy.
<icarus81> wait I do have another machine
<icarus81> its like 10.10 or somthing like that
<akk> Sounds perfect (I think 10.10 had ext4, anyway)
<icarus81> I am going to go hook it up brb
<icarus81> same shit
<akk> okay, then it probably really is a problem with the superblock
<akk> and repairing it is probably the way to go.
<akk> Does it have important stuff on it?
<akk> If it has really important data, it might be worth backing up the whole thing with dd before attempting repair, just to keep the bases covered.
<icarus81> its already backuped
<icarus81> I am upgrading
<icarus81> this is just a bigger drive
<akk> Good! Then just try saying y to fsck.ext4 when it asks about the superblock.
<akk> (and any other questions it asks, too)
<icarus81> I tried this sudo fsck.ext4 -y -p -c -v /dev/sdb2
<icarus81> and it just complained about the superblock
<akk> Did it repair it?
<akk> I usually just run interactively without flags, and say y, that way I know what it's doing.
<akk> If it actually repaired because of the -y, then running fsck again should give no errors.
<icarus81> mke2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<icarus81> Filesystem label=
<icarus81> OS type: Linux
<icarus81> Block size=4096 (log=2)
<icarus81> Fragment size=4096 (log=2)
<icarus81> Stride=1 blocks, Stripe width=1 blocks
<icarus81> 60956672 inodes, 243822006 blocks
<icarus81> 12191100 blocks (5.00%) reserved for the super user
<icarus81> First data block=0
<icarus81> Maximum filesystem blocks=0
<icarus81> 7441 block groups
<icarus81> 32768 blocks per group, 32768 fragments per group
<icarus81> 8192 inodes per group
<icarus81> Superblock backups stored on blocks:
<icarus81> 	32768, 98304, 163840, 229376, 294912, 819200, 884736, 1605632, 2654208,
<icarus81> 	4096000, 7962624, 11239424, 20480000, 23887872, 71663616, 78675968,
<icarus81> 	102400000, 214990848
<icarus81> I am looking at this http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/
<akk> Um, you're giving up and making a new filesystem instead of what was there?
<icarus81> I was just trying to repair the superblock
<akk> oh, I've never had to tell fsck where to look for superblocks
<akk> it's always been able to figure out where the backups are
<icarus81> I have all the data it would sadly might be easier to just do it in windows 7
<akk> I doubt it would be easier to repair ext4 in windows.
<akk> It doesn't work to just type fsck.ext4 /dev/whatever and say y when it asks?
<icarus81> this same drive was in a windows system not more than 2 hours ago
<icarus81> with a ext4 driver on the system
<akk> . o O ( I wonder if that's how it got corrupted? )
<icarus81> it's possable
<icarus81> http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<icarus81> this is the driver I used
<icarus81> well I am going to reboot and try windows. If it dosen't work I guess I will just copy it again. Thanks for your help
<akk> If anybody's reading, interested in astronomy and has binoculars, train them on Venus right now (that's the really bright thing low in the west)
<akk> and if you hold the binocs steady enough, you can see Uranus as a faint greenish dot to the left and a little down.
<akk> (Mentioning it here because people here are in the right timezone, they haven't set yet.)
<pleia2> neat (too bad I have no make-things-seem-closer devices!)
<akk> darn
<DonkeyHotei> my neck is in no condition to look outside; i got rear-ended AGAIN tonight
<pleia2> yikes :(
<DonkeyHotei> i don't want to pursue an injury claim this time; more trouble than it's worth. i'll just try to self-treat with the exercises the PT prescribed last time
<DonkeyHotei> EureCA: seen em
<EureCA> Factoid seen em not found
<DonkeyHotei> oh right, not a supy
<philipballew_> Can someone tell me where I would load grub onto if I am reinstalling grub?
<akk> With grub2, generally it writes a little bit onto the MBR of the disk, and a whole bunch of stuff onto /boot/grub
<akk> that's for grub-install ... if you're installing the grub package, that puts things in normal places like /usr and /etc and so forth.
<philipballew_> yeah, bur i still have to pick a sda1,2 and so on? correct? like i have to pick the best one when i reinstall it to. I think it oringally had grub 95
<akk> When you're partitioning you pick where /boot goes (or if it's part of /)
<akk> and grub has to know about that (because it's mounted when you're running grub-install)
<philipballew_> Well im actually trying to reinstall grub as grub boots into a prompt when I boot
<philipballew_> because sda1 would be my live cd right? then is some weird windows partition, then I have my swap? on sda5
<akk> Oh, you're trying to install grub from a liveCD, not from the running booted machine?
<akk> Yeah, that's different.
<philipballew_> okay, yeah, I cant boot into the hd :)
<akk> And yes, you'll have to tell it which partition /boot is, and probably where you have / mounted that has all the grub info on it.
<philipballew_> so I need to mount the internal harddrive, thats right
<akk> y'know, back in the dawn of linux, installers always used to have a "boot from hard disk" option, for when the bootloader got messed up
<akk> and it's a real loss that Ubuntu doesn't do that (I think fedora still does)
<akk> Yes, you'll want the ubuntu partition on the internal hard drive mounted
<akk> and probably also /boot if that's different
<philipballew_> alright. ill do that
<philipballew_> but before I mounted it, it would still show up in fdisk -l right akk ?
<akk> right
<philipballew_> yeah, but then what one would I mount. It seems that the drive has a weird table? http://pastebin.com/bHDQuRnT
<akk> Looks like sda1 is the likely candidate, but it could be on sda2. Try mounting them both and see what's on them.
<philipballew_> okay. just to mount with the filesystem type and see what happens.
<akk> mount should be able to figure out the filesystem type, usually
<philipballew_> mount /dev/sda1 says wrong fs type or bad supererblock. Might be a bad partition?
<akk> Might be
<philipballew_> that would explain why grub is having errors booting
<akk> yes, definitely could
<akk> maybe try fsck and see if it can figure anything out?
<philipballew_> If i run that from the live cd it still checks the unmounted hd?
<nhaines> Use testdisk to see if the partition table is corrupt.
<nhaines> philipballew_: no, 'fsck' by itself doesn't do anything.  You have to tell it what filesystem to scan.
<philipballew_> yeah, but do they need to be mounted nhaines ?
<nhaines> philipballew_: they need to not be mounted.
<akk> No, for fsck you don't want them mounted.
<philipballew_> thats right
<philipballew_> nice! I got a superblocck error
<nhaines> Those aren't nice . :)
<akk> Wow, this is just like last night, when someone else had a corrupted filesystem with a bad superblock
<akk> but they'd been using it on windows with some ext4 driver add-on, which I suspect might have been the problem
<philipballew_> should I clear the invalid journal?
<akk> With fsck I usually say y to everything, unless the filesystem has really important data I need to recover
<akk> then I consider making a dd backup just in case fsck messes something up
<akk> (that's never actually happened to me, fsck has always done the right thing, but I'm paranoid sometimes)
<philipballew_> alright, I made a image with like clonezilla last week so I am good there
<akk> Good. Then you're probably safe saying y to everything.
<philipballew_> this thing is pumping out errors. Must not be a happy partition
 * philipballew_ considers just holding down y
<akk> Try Y (capital) -- it might take that as "Y to everything", can't remember
<philipballew_> no, ill pull up the man page again maybe
<philipballew_> I recall capitol Y working a year or so ago
<philipballew_> you just have to say fsck -y /dev/sdawhatever apparently
<philipballew_> it fixed them. not to try it on sda2
<nhaines> There are no file systems on sda2
<philipballew_> thats right. sda1 finished. Maybe ill try to mount it now
<philipballew_> it mounted
 * philipballew_ figures out where it mounted
<philipballew_> it mounts fine, but still boots into grub promt. ill look look at the directory and see if I need to reinstalol grub
<philipballew_> Can I figure out what distro a system is from looking at the file system easily
<broder> uh, /etc/lsb-release is a good place to start
<broder> i believe that's fairly cross-distro
<broder> debian and its derivates have /etc/debian_version
<philipballew_> alright. need to make sure what i am running brfore i try to chroot into it
<broder> i think redhat/fedora/centos and its derivatives generally have /etc/redhat_version or something like that
<broder> not all distributions change those files, though - e.g. i think mint doesn't
 * philipballew_ wonders if mint changes anything :)
<philipballew_> yeah, im trying to find errors in this hd. I think all the files in etc appear to be gone. I might try to reinstall all together
<philipballew_> or errors in the syetem
<philipballew_> yay! the system is broken!!!!
<akk> Unfortunately /etc/lsb-release isn't very cross-distro, but it does work on ubuntu.
<broder> is it just the lsb_release command that's supposed to be cross-distro?
<akk> I think they're both *supposed* to be, except nobody but ubuntu actually agrees with that.
<akk> (haven't checked fedora, but debian and arch don't have it)
<broder> ...really? i would have sworn lsb-release at least was a debian invention
<broder> or at least that ubuntu inherited its implementation
<broder> oh, nope. debian has an lsb_release, but does it completely differently
<akk> Just checked debian squeeze: it has an empty directory called /etc/lsb-base, nothing else matching /etc/lsb*
<broder> debian's lsb_release looks at your apt configuration to figure out what version you're on
<akk> Oh, hey, it does have the lsb_release binary, though.
<akk> So you can find out what you're running if you're running it, but not by just examining the filesystem.
<akk> I would so love to see a standard file, like /etc/version, that all distros used, so you could tell which filesystem was which.
<nhaines> I could go for /etc/conf/make_it_work
<nhaines> http://brucebyfield.com/2012/02/10/reducing-anxiety-in-public-speaking/
<pleia2> vodka
<nhaines> haha!  :D
<pleia2> interesting that he doesn't talk to people, I find talking to people before the talk helps (gets my mind off of it, so relaxes me)
<nhaines> I find that talk time means I can't prepare any longer, but I like to greet people as they enter, etc.
<pleia2> practicing my talk 10+ times is what has helped with anxiety the most
<pleia2> it was nice when I learned that even accomplished speakers spend 8+ hours practicing :)
<nhaines> Oh yeah.  :)  I never seem to get around to practicing straight through more than twice, but I'll practice sections.
<pleia2> yeah, I'll take a 20 minute break from work and practice a bit at a time
<akk> I'm not sure practice helps with nervousness, but it sure helps with delivering the talk.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-11
<jbermudes> Is anyone here in the MOTU team? epikvision came to our Pasadena Ubuntu Hour yesterday wanting to learn how to contribute back to Ubuntu and expressed interest in MOTU
<jbermudes> He's a really cool guy who wants to help out in any way he can with Ubuntu, so be nice :)
<epikvision> Haha
<pleia2> broder is core dev, but he's been very busy lately
<pleia2> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/02/new-ubuntu-developers-in-the-making/ is a nice post from today about getting involved with dev :)
<broder> huh what?
<broder> ah. hey epikvision
<epikvision> Hello!
<broder> yeah, i've always felt that our answers for "what to work on" have been rather lackluster
<broder> but i think the "scratch your own itch" approach is definitely the best
<broder> can you think of any bugs that are affecting you personally?
<epikvision> How do we identify them?
<epikvision> At the moment, not much.
<broder> ok. well, if you think of anything, that's almost always the most rewarding thing to work on
<akk> I'm not sure just picking any random bug is the right approach. You need something where active maintainers are interested in getting patches.
<broder> that certainly helps, but i think that an active ubuntu community can mediate that some, and being able to directly see the effects of your contribution is powerful
<akk> Last time I submitted a patch it took 18 months to get anyone to look at it
<epikvision> Im slightly confused.
<akk> and then only because a friend took pity on me and wrote a script to turn it into the right kind of debdiff
<epikvision> Wow. That is a pain.
<broder> turn it into the right kind of debdiff> that's a different class of problem
<akk> It turned out to be needed to get anyone to consider the patch.
<akk> And there were 3 different types of debdiff and it wasn't obvious which one -- I wasted a full day on one only to be told it was the wrong type.
<broder> well, it sounds like you took the long way around. the shorter way, which i believe all of our documentation covers, is to subscribe the ubuntu-sponsors team
<akk> (I did a bzr-based thing that the packaging guide implied was the right thing to do)
<akk> I was told in the bug "a debdiff is necessary if you want a sponsor"
<epikvision> So broder, where can i find more info in being a help to developers like yourself?
<broder> akk: then you got a crappy sponsor. i sponsor non-debdiffs from the sponsor queue
<epikvision> I wanted to start as newbie packager.
<akk> Things may have improved since then. That was a bit over 2 years ago.
<broder> i think they generally have
<akk> patch piloting and such are a great step forward -- there wasn't anything like that then
<broder> epikvision: well, definitely stop by #ubuntu-motu and see what other people recommend
<broder> daniel's big project has been harvest.ubuntu.com, which collects lists of bugs that meet certain criteria
<broder> let's see...some of them are better than others
<broder> bitesize is supposed to be the sort of thing you're looking for, but it can be hit or miss
<epikvision> Alright, ill get started.  Thank you sir!
<MarkDude> Akk was saying the cali channel is set to invite only
<akk> When I tried to join about 10 min ago, I got kicked off with a message, "invite-only channel".
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> Help join the Open Source revolution, ONLY if you are invited tho :)
<pleia2> did you try to join #ubuntu-california rather than #ubuntu-us-ca
<pleia2> ?
<akk> Checking my xchat settings ...
<pleia2> if you join them both  you'll get an invite error on -california
<pleia2> hmm, #ubuntu-california forward seems to work ok though
<akk> Yes! xchat was still set to -california
<akk> though I didn't try to join both, only -california (and that works, most days)
<akk> but now I've changed it to -us-ca
<pleia2> maybe the server was just being wonky
<pleia2> seems to work ok now
<akk> I've seen it once before, a few months ago. And that time it persisted for an hour or two.
<akk> But this time, I retried in 10 min and got in.
<akk> I guess freenode has some weirdness with the name redirect.
<pleia2> yeah
<cjohnston> Greetings.. now from LA
<akk> greetings, cjohnston
<philipballew> la, thats a nice place
<cjohnston> I have family and friends down here that I'm visiting
<philipballew> I was there 3 weeks ago. Good area
<MarkDude> Well minus the smog
 * MarkDude was just there for Scale. Would like to move to Venice Beach
<philipballew> thankfully the smog had not invaded the Hilton
<MarkDude> Yes it did :D
<MarkDude> We were not only in smog, we have airport next door for extra fumes - lol
 * MarkDude likes *visiting* LA
<akk> I like LA, but not the area around LAX.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-12
<pleia2> morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-04
<philipballew> bkerensa, got a sec for a pm?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-05
<bkerensa> philipballew: pong
<philipballew> will Mozilla still have a booth at scale?
<philipballew> bkerensa,
<bkerensa> philipballew: yes we have about 10 people coming :) Flying a bunch of people in
<bkerensa> with Firefox OS Phones
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> Oh nice. I cant wait to get a nice ff sticker for my laptop
<bkerensa> yeah we will have plenty
<philipballew> Ill have to try the phone as well
<bkerensa> philipballew: it is very nice
<philipballew> And everyone in the world knows Firefox. Its logo is as recognizable as giant cooperations.
<bkerensa> philipballew: Mozilla just got recognized as one of the most privacy focused organizations in the world ;)
<philipballew> Privicy is something I am a big proponent of.
<bkerensa> +1
<bkerensa> philipballew: are you planning to head up for OSCON this summer?
<philipballew> bkerensa, yes, just submitted a talk proposel a few hours ago
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-06
<kdub> everyone get pumped up for ubuntu loco san diego tomorrow!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-07
<philipballew> pleia2, got a minute for a pm?
<pleia2> sure
<Torikun> oi
<philipballew> Torikun, 0/
<Torikun> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/07/home_lab_career_saver/
<darthrobot> Title: [Why you need a home lab to keep your job • The Register]
<Torikun> So true lol
<Torikun> Hi philipballew
<pleia2> "girlfriend impact"? seriously? is it 1960 again and someone forgot to tell me? :P
<Torikun> lol
<pleia2> and really, this article is a bit silly with how ubiquitous virtualization is
<Torikun> its good for training yourself
<pleia2> a beefy desktop can be a whole lab (mine is)
<pleia2> pro tip: kvm runs inside of kvm
<Torikun> I use my raspberry pi;s and a laptop running a bunch of VM's
<Torikun> nice
<pleia2> yeah, see?
<Torikun> yeah use your old stuff
<pleia2> the article is talking about VMWare though, which does require beefy stuff :)
<Torikun> http://linux-toys.com/?q=node/11
<Torikun> my lab lol
<darthrobot> Title: [3 node Raspberry PI Nginx Cluster | Linux-toys.com]
<Torikun> I tried vmware server and the web interface kept dying
<pleia2> that's adorable
<pleia2> I actually do have a fair number of computers
<Torikun> use them all?
<pleia2> astonishingly yes
<Torikun> lol for what
<Torikun> i got 6 here at home
<Torikun> 4 are PI's
<pleia2> well the 4 I used today... Ubuntu desktop (primary workstation), Debian desktop (secondary workstation, also does backups and monitoring), testing laptop currently running Ubuntu 12.04 with DevStack (but multi-boots into a bunch of Linuxs) and a Windows 7 laptop for accessing the corporate VPN+email
<Torikun> ah
<Torikun> what is devstack
<pleia2> then I have my netbook that goes out with me (fits in my purse), an old PPC macbook running lubuntu that I use for iso testing ppc lubuntu isos, a chromebook that I use for watching netflix and small tasks (sometimes take it on airplanes to watch movies due to awesome battery life)
<Torikun> wow
<pleia2> a 2007 powerbook running OSX because "I probably should know how to use OSX" (my fiance also uses it for photo editing)
<Torikun> wow what do you do for a living ?
<pleia2> oh, and a raspberry pi
<Torikun> nice
<pleia2> my title is "Automation and Tools Engineer"
<Torikun> develpment ?
<pleia2> but really I am paid by HP to work on the infrastructure for the openstack project
<Torikun> I always wanted to get openstack working
<Torikun> was hard
<pleia2> so infrastructure development and maintenance
<Torikun> nice
<pleia2> which brings us to devstack!
<pleia2> devstack.org makes it easy to deploy an openstack with some reasonable defaults :)
<pleia2> install 12.04, run the setup script, you're golden
<Torikun> centos 2 right?
<pleia2> ubuntu :)
<Torikun> lol
<Torikun> have oyu met meg whitman?
<pleia2> no :)
<Torikun> you guys just stopped HpUX
<pleia2> I work from home, and the cubicle I have to use if I ever wanted to is at their engineering office in sunnyvale, not headquarters in palo alto
<Torikun> oh
<Torikun> lucky
<Torikun> nice working from hom
<pleia2> it is pretty awesome :)
<Torikun> i enjoy my 2 days a week lol
<pleia2> I worked from home at my last job (was a debian sysadmin for a small tech services provider)
<Torikun> ah
<Torikun> what do you use your pi for
<pleia2> nothing :(
<pleia2> it's currently got raspbian on it and runs irssi for no reason
<Torikun> noteven ssh gateway? lol
<Torikun> im loving openvpn on it
 * pleia2 hrms and checks that it's plugged in
<pleia2> nice, the ethernet cord got loose when I plugged in another ethernet cord to my switch the other day
<Torikun> oh
<R2Pi2> :D
<R2Pi2> <--- useless pi
<R2Pi2> Linux raspberrypi 3.2.27+ #160 PREEMPT Mon Sep 17 23:18:42 BST 2012 armv6l GNU/Linux
<Torikun> haha
<Torikun> what distro is that
<pleia2> raspbian
<pleia2> so it's debian wheezy modified to work on the pi
<Torikun> Yeah.
<Torikun> I am using Arch on my 4
<Torikun> i hear it runs faster 2
<pleia2> since I 1) like debian 2) don't actually use it...
<pleia2> :)
<Torikun> having the pi made me really miss x86
<pleia2> really? having the pi made me wish there were practical arm netbooks
<Torikun> arm so slow
<Torikun> the nexus 7 is quad core and slow
<pleia2> 700mhz processors are slow :)
<Torikun> explain the nexus 7 lol
<pleia2> fair enough
<Torikun> they are 1GHZ right?
<pleia2> I don't actually know :)
<Torikun> I wish arm luck
<Torikun> but it is nothing to x86
<pleia2> it's low power and a lot of people are memory-bound rather than cpu-bound
<Torikun> excepte for mobile devices
<pleia2> makes a lot of sense in that case
<Torikun> Yeah
<Torikun> not good for running a desktop/server
<pleia2> depends on what your server does :)
<Torikun> low power server , sure
<Torikun> web server , no
<Torikun> dns email znc , hell yeah
<pleia2> most of my servers hardly use any cpu, just memory
<Torikun> ah
<pleia2> philipballew: post meeting tasks? :) </nag>
 * philipballew forgot once again and praises pleia2 for helping him remember.
<philipballew> Yes. I can do that tomorrow afternoon before I head out the the Ubuntu Hour?
<pleia2> sure
<philipballew> perfect. currently typing a researcher paper for my public relations class and should be done then.
 * philipballew only has 12 fun pages left
<pleia2> good luck :)
<philipballew> thanks, I'm gonna need it
<pleia2> philipballew: will we get speaker info for Ubucon with instructions for how to register?
 * philipballew looks into pleia2 's request
<pleia2> gracias
<philipballew> upvote?
<philipballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/181u5o/who_here_is_going_to_be_at_scale11x_if_you_are/
<darthrobot> Title: [Who here is going to be at SCALE11X? If you are, feel free to stop buy the Ubuntu booth and get a free hug from a fellow Redditor. : Ubuntu]
<nhaines> pleia2, philipballew: Have all Ubucon speakers register for SCaLE but not purchase their badges.  Then collect the registration ID numbers from each speaker and send Gareth an email with the badge numbers.
<nhaines> LibreOffice 4.0 is out!
<Torikun> Nice
<nhaines> pleia2: Best. Feature. EVAR.  https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/Impress/Remote
<darthrobot> Title: [Development/Impress/Remote - The Document Foundation Wiki]
 * pleia2 really hopes this is a feature that does the presentation for you
<pleia2> ok, well that's cool tool
<pleia2> too
<pleia2> a cool tool!
<nhaines> :D
<nhaines> pleia2: supports Firefox personas now, too.
<raevol> that's awesome
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-08
<raevol> surprised i haven't seen more talk about this: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/01/ubuntu-considers-huge-change-that-would-end-traditional-release-cycle/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu considers “huge” change that would end traditional release cycle | Ars Technica]
<pleia2> because immediately after Leann said that, Jane clarified that's they're in the very very early stages of discussion ;)
<pleia2> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/379507/ubuntu-ceo-two-year-releases-are-only-an-idea
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu CEO: two-year releases are only "an idea" | News | PC Pro]
<raevol> still an interesting proposal
<pleia2> it would make it like debian
<pleia2> testing is a rolling release, stable is released every 2 years or so
<raevol> i think it's interesting because it means the ubuntu devs are, to some extent, confident in the stability of the development branch
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, February 10th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-09
<grantbow> That was a good podcast recording with pleia2 about ubuntu-women.org and related topics! We hope to have it up on dvlug.org soon.
<pleia2> Ubuntu User Days is happening now over in #ubuntu-classroom :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/quantal
<darthrobot> Title: [UserDaysTeam/quantal - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> hurray!
<pleia2> and #ubuntu-classroom-chat for discussion&questions ;)
<grantbow> Looks like a good schedule lined up. http://is.gd/8rtIi  I am liking this Samsung XE303 I'm using.
<darthrobot> [R: people.ubuntu.com] Title: [Ubuntu Classroom Schedule]
<grantbow> Hmm, I just found out about ChrUbuntu. http://techfoobar.blogspot.com/2013/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-samsungs-new.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Linux and Tech Stuff: How to install Ubuntu on Samsungs new Chromebook (notebook 303C)]
<grantbow> User Day logs are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/09/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<darthrobot> Title: [/srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/09/#ubuntu-classroom.txt]
<pleia2> grantbow: http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2013/02/05/chromebook-support-lands-in-13-04/
<darthrobot> Title: [Chromebook support lands in 13.04 | Marcin Juszkiewicz]
<grantbow> nice, thanks
<grantbow> We have not one but two presenters pleia2 and philipballew :-)
<grantbow> go team
<pleia2> and Gareth :)
<pleia2> oh, it says Gareth but it's actually Richard
<pleia2> doh :)
<pleia2> "submitted by"
<pleia2> philipballew is also running the scale next generation thing, and the ubuntu booth
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-10
<grantbow> anyone interested in discussing some letters? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Representative-Letters - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> berkeleylug.com going on now at Bobby G's near the Downtown Berkeley BART. \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-04
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you think if I had some buttons sent down to Ubuntu California you guys might like to give them out at events since FF is default browser in Ubuntu?
<pleia2> bkerensa: I already have FF stuff from the last time you gave us some, I can't really take more, but someone else here might :)
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> yeah if anyone is going to any events and wants some Firefox swag please let me know
<bkerensa> also if your interested in having a MozCoffee let me know we can pay for drinks/pastries for you to have one
<bkerensa> philipballew: How was fosdem?
<philipballew> bkerensa, Pretty good. Mozilla booth was nice as always.
<philipballew> Ubuntu talk went well
<philipballew> Now time for SCALE.
<bkerensa> philipballew: I will see you in a couple weeks
<philipballew> raevol, will be there to.
<philipballew> assuming he remembers to pick me up :)
<raevol> hahaha
<raevol> yes
<raevol> i will remember
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> philipballew: Well we should have some interesting stuff to show off at Scale :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, you can come to ino with me and raevol and ema from system 76 if you want.
<bkerensa> ino?
<bkerensa> also I will be there like two days early
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> bkerensa, In N Out
<bkerensa> oh I will pass
<blitz> we need some real burger joints out here
<bkerensa> philipballew: Paleo
<blitz> super duper is the best I've had so far
<blitz> nothing touches 5 guys though
<bkerensa> philipballew: are you going to LFNW in April?
<philipballew> bkerensa, No. Finals week of college
<bkerensa> Mako is going to be there
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> bkerensa, INO is awesome
<bkerensa> running a Debian booth
<blitz> INO is cheap
<blitz> that's its redeeming feature
<philipballew> blitz, Animal style :)
<bkerensa> philipballew: how far is decent food from the Hilton?
<philipballew> bkerensa, There is a dennys and carls within walking.
<philipballew> for you, I would say all else is a mile or more.
<bkerensa> cool
<philipballew> I mean you can take the metro to like places
<bkerensa> nah
<philipballew> or a taxi
<bkerensa> I am taking taxi
 * philipballew rode the metro last night
<bkerensa> Mozilla doesn't want me taking public transit
<bkerensa> :)
<raevol> dude philipballew are we going to walk to ino again
<raevol> or drive this time, hahaha
<philipballew> raevol, We can drive probably!
<raevol> hahaha
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-06
<nhaines> pleia2: Bob Metcalfe said on reddit earlier today that Ethernet cables should be yellow, and that's that.  Nevertheless...  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA00Z0U06692
<pleia2> nhaines: nice :)
<rww> Got Ubuntu Touch working on my tablet yesterday. Now debating whether I should remove Ubuntu Touch from it given that it's less useful than Android to me, or leave it on there for SCaLE...
<rww> (Was good to install it regardless, I haven't played with it or Android flashing before)
<nhaines> rww: use Android for now; install Ubuntu touch the Monday or Tuesday before SCALE so you can work with it and show it off.  Also, update it at least because image 166 got promotted today and there's a new Mir.
<nhaines> In other news, everyone start rsyncing or zsyncing their 12.04 ISOs because Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS just got released today, and that's what we want to have at SCALE.
<nhaines> Also 13.10.
<rww> yep. I have 13.10 already, am going to grab 12.04.4 over the next few days
<nhaines> I have 12.04.3 LTS, so I'm just going to delta those.
<rww> torrenting is much faster than zsync for me so...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-07
<nhaines> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-docs > sed 's/cloud/bees/'; bzr commit; bzr push lp:ubuntu/ubuntu-docs
<pleia2> I like clouds!
<nhaines> pleia2: how do you feel about bees?
<pleia2> I like honey
<nhaines> There you go. :)
<raevol> HAPPY FRIDAY
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-09
<MichaelPaoli> Ubuntu Hour Berkeley noon-1p @ Bobby G's Pizzeria https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours#Current_Ubuntu_Hours - warm, dry, pizza, not overrun with large or loud crowd watching some funny shaped ball on TV
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours - Ubuntu Wiki]
<MichaelPaoli> This Ubuntu Hour Berkeley is also colocated with Berkeley Linux Users Group (same Location, Berkeley Linux Users Group goes all the way 'till 3pm)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-03
<nhaines> So the good news is that I just got the Ubuntu discs for SCALE!
<nhaines> Bad news is that I'm way too lazy to count them.
<pleia2> woo
<nhaines> Looks like about 375 desktop DVDs and 125 server DVDs though!
 * nhaines will count after eating.
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> Plus the polo shirts and conference pack are arriving in the next four hours.
<nhaines> No, they changed their mind and are delivering tomorrow.  Well that's annoying.  :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-04
<pleia2> here's the thing I said I'd make http://ubuntu-california.org/webalizer/
<darthrobot> Title: [Usage statistics for ubuntu-california.org - Summary by Month]
<ianorlin> yay
<pleia2> it actually goes back to November 2010, but you have to manually navigate to those pages like http://ubuntu-california.org/webalizer/usage_201011.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Usage statistics for ubuntu-california.org - November 2010]
<philipballew> Who picks the pictures for the loco postal events?
<philipballew> the ones that show where the event is
<ianorlin> I was planning on bringing a cannon camera with me
<ianorlin> nhaines, said he had one too
<ianorlin> oh sorry misread but brining cameras to scale would be good idea
<pleia2> philipballew: a robot does (it's code in the loco team portal that queries panoramio.com to find photos of places nearby)
<philipballew> pleia2, interesting.
<philipballew> oh well
<pleia2> ianorlin: yay! I won't be there to take pictures, so I'm doing scale vicariously through you guys ;)
<pleia2> I'd like to see how the booth turns out
<philipballew> I'll be live tweeting scale
<philipballew> then again, I tend to tweet anything and everything
<philipballew> So far, me and Richard are also working on a very successful ubucon.
<philipballew> Though I am disappointed they will not let me show everyone my rap skills and rap about Ubuntu.
<philipballew> ^this is not true people, I have no cool skills like that.
<philipballew> There is however that video is Richard Stallman dancing to "Solja Boy"
<nhaines> The good news is that our conference pack arrived from Canonical today and also Ubuntu polos for the both volunteers.
<pleia2> both?
<nhaines> The bad news is that apparently anything larger than medium was fulfilled as extra large. So there's that.
<nhaines> Yup, both packages.
<nhaines> Also booth, lol.
<pleia2> oh, you meant booth
<pleia2> I was like only 2 volunteers what
<nhaines> Booth volunteers.
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> Ah, on screen keyboards...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-05
<ianorlin> argh might be a little big on me
<pleia2> Mark Sobell is coming over to sign copies of A Practical Guide to Ubuntu Linux I got to give away up here, I just realized a few hours ago that there are 16 of them
<pleia2> "so, about those books, hope your signing hand is ready"
<pleia2> but hey, signed books for our jam on Sunday!
<nhaines> \o/
<pleia2> I thought I'd make sugar cookies (penguins!) for the jam, but my TOOMANYTHINGS alarm is going off
<elky> glad you finally got one of those alarms :P
<ianorlin> yeah like 14.04.2 coming out
<pleia2> elky: haha
 * ianorlin missed another chnace to apply for ubuntu memebership but I spent most of tuseday testings 14.04.2 images for lubuntu instead
<pleia2> 16 books signed \o/
<nhaines> yay!
<pleia2> completed venue tour for the SF global jam \o/
<pleia2> I think this will work out really well
<nhaines> Yay!
<pleia2> shame it hasn't exactly garnered huge attendance, but maybe a small group will be good
<pleia2> now I just hope everyone wo signed up actually comes :)
<nhaines> haha
<pleia2> jono_: if you could point your minions at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2984-ubuntu-california-san-francisco-qa-jam/ one more time I'd appreciate it a lot :)
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California San Francisco QA Jam | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> now with books signed by the authors for all attendees!
<akk> Such a deal!
<rww> how can there not be lots of attendees, you put it on facebook
<nhaines> rww: not enough Meetup.
<pleia2> rww: snort
<pleia2> not going to leave salad prep to chance, so I ordered some lettuce, gluten free caesar dressing and croutons (served on the side, optional!) and will toss a salad together myself
<nhaines> Needs more heirloom tomatoes.
<pleia2> in a caesar salad?
<pleia2> maybe parmesan on the side too
<nhaines> Oh wait.  Well...  :)
 * pleia2 adds shredded parm to her order
<jono_> pleia2, you got it :-)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> hm, how did I become unfollowing jonobacon, goofy twitter
 * pleia2 fixes
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-06
<nhaines> Hm, seems like the bitey monster has decided he likes it on my lap after all.
 * pleia2 has siamese on her lap
<pleia2> it's not common, I think she's annoyed at me for still being at my desk
<nhaines> I've been keeping my window open and he found out he can sit in there and enjoy the breeze and the sun.
<nhaines> Which doesn't explain why he's in here now, but eh.  As long as he's not eating my food I'm fine.
<pleia2> hehe
<elky> yeah ours thinks everything is his food. we eat, and he sits there staring at us with fully dialated pupils and tries to look starved
<nhaines> Haha, he used to do that when he was a kitten but then he got really picky about everything.  He still wants to smell everything though.
<nhaines> Sometimes he'll eat egg protein.  Not sure if he still loves yolks.  I don't save them for him.
<elky> we're hoping he grows out of it
<elky> we can't get another cat if/until
<rww> i'm not, he is hilarious
<rww> he likes cheese more than me <3
<nhaines> LOL
<elky> he has a cheese cry
<elky> it is the most pathetic noise ever
<rww> specifically, it's a "you made a noise that sounds like a bread wrapping bag opening so there will probably be cheese involved somehow soon" noise
<rww> there's also the "you have blue cheese in your hand and i can smell it and give me all of it" noise
<elky> well there's that noise, and then there's the noise he makes when he realises cheese is _actually_ involved
<rww> lol
<elky> yes that, you just typed faster
<ianorlin> haha
<nhaines> The Ubuntu phone: life at your fingertips.  http://youtu.be/-dpfHYpfEXY
<darthrobot> [R: www.youtube.com] Title: [Ubuntu phone promo video - YouTube]
<nhaines> With Ubuntu's revolutionary new design, you can access the information you need without even opening an app.
<rww> if memory serves, Windows Phone did that sort of thing, but half the apps were android ports with developers who didn't bother using platform-specific interfaces like that
<rww> android/ios *
<nhaines> Ubuntu's solved that by using a platform so different that apps cannot be ported directly.
<nhaines> Genius!
<rww> Somehow I doubt Windows Phone is any more like Android/iOS than Ubuntu Phone :P
<nhaines> Well, the good news is that Ubuntu is going to revolutionize mobile computing.
<nhaines> Like apps.  Who needs those?  Not Ubuntu!
<rww> does it need users? 'cause i'm not sure it has many of those either
<nhaines> It has over 200 developers.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-07
<nhaines> So apparently my cat decided he wanted to cat and has been a lap kitty all week.
<raevol> we're jammin
<raevol> philipballew, lolololololololol
<raevol> philipballew, lololololololololololololololol
<raevol> i scared him away
<rww> who's jamming?
<nhaines> rww: they are.
<rww> like, ubuntu jamming? 'cause i didn't know we had more than one going on
<rww> ah, I guess so : http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3028-glabal-jam-san-diego/
<darthrobot> Title: [Glabal Jam San Diego | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
 * rww wonders where that was announced
<DonkeyHotei> why does the sf jam have to be at the same time as berkeleylug?
<elky> probably because you have to go with when venues let things happen
<elky> (i don't know, just a guess)
<philipballew> I tweeted about and sent out personal invites to all people in San Diego. so far it is working out well.
<rww> tweeted where?
 * philipballew tweets everything
<rww> (and when did you add it to loco.ubuntu.com?)
<philipballew> rww, I added in about 8 days ago.
<rww> umm, no you didn't
<philipballew> looks like we have a he said/she said battle
<philipballew> well he said/he said actually
<raevol> can confirm was created last week at least, that's when i saw it
 * rww shrugs
 * raevol shruggies
 * philipballew jams
<rww> ah, I lie, it's not 2014 any more
<rww> apologies for "umm, no you didn't"
<rww> still not seeing a twitter about it though :(
<rww> and this is the sort of thing that should have gone out to, say, the mailing list, and here, and various other places
<rww> but thankfully, this sort of nonsense is not mine to care about any more, so i'll leave it to the people whose problem it is :P
<philipballew> what happens in San Diego, Stays in San Diego...
 * raevol wiggles eyebrows
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-08
<pleia2> d'oh, I didn't know there was a San Diego one either!
<pleia2> would have social mediaed it on the california account :\
<pleia2> I'll add it to the jam wiki for historical tracking
<nhaines> pleia2: nobody knew about it!
<pleia2> I just checked the mailing list, thinking I'd missed the announcement
<nhaines> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/ET7WDW1.png
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/png] Size: [3432]
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I guess it was on loco.ubuntu.com, but I guess I don't navigate directly to the california team page very often :)
<ianorlin> I do sometimes
<ianorlin> but check email more often
<nhaines> I avoid the loco directory as a rule but I've had to put events up there anyway.
<ianorlin> pleia2, find anything intersting in the jam?
<pleia2> ianorlin: the san francisco one is tomorrow :)
<ianorlin> ah
<DonkeyHotei> so is berkeleylug
<DonkeyHotei> at the same time, even
<pleia2> yeah, berkeleylug is noon-3, jam is noon-5, so I invited them over post-jam :)
<pleia2> err post, berkeleylug
<DonkeyHotei> loco page says 1-5
<DonkeyHotei> it's 12-5?
<pleia2> where does it say 1-5?
<pleia2> the loco.ubuntu.com has noon, the wiki doesn't have a time at all (oops)
 * pleia2 fixes wiki
<DonkeyHotei> ah, i didn't refresh the page, says 12-5 now
<DonkeyHotei> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2984-ubuntu-california-san-francisco-qa-jam/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California San Francisco QA Jam | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<DonkeyHotei> that page
<pleia2> weird
<pleia2> but it definitely is noon-5
<DonkeyHotei> now it does
<DonkeyHotei> after i refreshed
<DonkeyHotei> said 1-3 before
<DonkeyHotei> oops, i mean 1-5
<pleia2> not sure what to tell you, unless someone else edited it at some point, it was always noon - 5
 * nhaines edits the wiki again.
<nhaines> Or *was* it?
<pleia2> that's what my announcement from the 13th says too (noon-5), which I forwarded everywhere
<pleia2> anyway I guess I'm waiting until the morning to grab fresh isos, the xubuntu ones come down around 10:00 UTC, Lubuntu looking to be around 1700 or later, bah
<ianorlin> yep Lubuntu is like that
<ianorlin> the alternate comes donw first
<pleia2> ah, good to know
<pleia2> doing just PPC for Lubuntu, bringing along a CD-R or Alternate and DVD-R for currently oversized Desktop PPC
<DonkeyHotei> will there be usb sticks for optical-less machines?
<nhaines> Or optical drives?
<pleia2> I'm only doing USB sticks for the Xubuntu stuff
<pleia2> the discs are just for the PPC machine
<DonkeyHotei> ah ok
<pleia2> I'm not even sure it boots from USB, never tried :)
<DonkeyHotei> it can boot from firewire but not usb
<pleia2> figures
<ianorlin> might bring a disk of plop as well
<pleia2> plop?
<nhaines> I had that once.  Doctor gave me a cream and cleared it right up.
<ianorlin> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Plop Boot Manager 5.0 - Table of Contents]
<pleia2> we're doing iso testing, so if there are boot problems that's a failed test
<pleia2> not overly concerned with bringing along tools to fix that (like we would for an installfest)
<DonkeyHotei> i've seen machines with a bios that prohibited booting from cd but not from floppy
<ianorlin> that is more for when motherboard won't boot off usb
<pleia2> I'll keep it in mind :)
<elky> ianorlin: rww suggests you were doing meeting stuff from last fortnight at some point?
<ianorlin> I changed the topic
<elky> that's all?
<ianorlin> not any forum or minutes stuff sorry
<elky> hoo boy.
<elky> next meeting is tomorrow. could you do an email while i get the web stuff in order?
<elky> unless nhaines did already?
<ianorlin> ok yes I can send the email
<elky> except i can't even load the wiki right now
<elky> because rww is installing debian
<rww> and we have slow internet because we have cheap comcast
<DonkeyHotei> cheap comcast is faster than anything non-comcast
<elky> we don't even have broadband if the fcc does the right thing
<rww> DonkeyHotei: yeah, I concluded this too
<rww> AT&T is the only other option I could find here, and it was less speed for more money
<DonkeyHotei> aren't you in walnut creek?
<rww> nope, north of the bridges
<elky> and arguably more evil
<DonkeyHotei> solano county?
<rww> yep
<DonkeyHotei> how far from the CO?
<rww> the what
<DonkeyHotei> https://www.sonic.com/availability
<darthrobot> Title: [Check Availability | Internet, Phone + TV | SONIC]
<rww> I already looked into them, answer was no.
<rww> Along with every other ISP you can think of, I expect.
<DonkeyHotei> look again
<rww> "The Sonic address qualification tool is down for maintenance every night between the hours of 11PM and 2AM PST."
<rww> god only knows why
<nhaines> rww: so it can be cleaned and put back each night.
<DonkeyHotei> would've been nice to check 3 minutes earlier
<nhaines> Yeah.  that's really just poor planning on your part.
<rww> I'll check it tomorrow, if I remember. Checked it not that long ago (month or two?) though, so...
<rww> on the other hand, if they did suddenly get service here, I'm not in-contract with Comcast so yay
<DonkeyHotei> it tells you your distance from the CO
<elky> ianorlin: are you doing the meeting wiki stuff? thiings keep changing and i keep getting lockouts because you're editing
<rww> is this one of those side questions that determines why I don't have ISP coverage when what I actually care about is that I don't have ISP coverage
<ianorlin> Yes I am doing meeting wiki stuff
<elky> ok i'll leave you to it, thanks :)
 * nhaines considers canceling tonight's meeting because Better Call Saul is debuting coterminously.
<nhaines> Maybe not. :)
 * pleia2 yawns
<pleia2> pulling down 2/8 isos and putting on usb sticks
<pleia2> this is probably the most difficult part of jams, all the needs-to-be-done-last-minute stuff due to the daily iso testing release cycle
<pleia2> doing things last minute gives me hives :)
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> Just think of the excitement!
<pleia2> mostly I'm fretting about usb-creator-gtk taking like a 100 years per usb stick, I have 8 to do!
 * pleia2 fires up some additional machines to speed production
<akk> Could you use dd after the first one?
<pleia2> unfortunately not, dd is murder on cheap usb sticks
<akk> slow also? or is it bad for them somehow?
<pleia2> really slow and since dd is block by block it does more writing than these things are typically prepared to handle
<MichaelPaoli> Ubuntu California San Francisco QA Jam http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2984-ubuntu-california-san-francisco-qa-jam/ preceded by Ubuntu Hour Berkeley http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2987-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California San Francisco QA Jam | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<rww> hello from QA Jam!
<ianorlin> hi
<nhaines> rww: how's it going?
<rww> nhaines: done testing on one computer, installing on another now
<rww> me, elky, jyo, pleia2, and einfeldt are here right now
<rww> DonkeyHotei and a few others just showed up :)
<MichaelPaoli> Howdy, ... fair number still at BerkeleyLUG ... and I'm sure some of us will be joining Global Jam a little later (and some may have already headed there or already be there).
<pleia2> thanks for the heads up :)
<nhaines> pleia2: translation: need more salad.
<elky> i think they just came from a pizza place, if they need more then they should take a doggy bag
<MichaelPaoli> Salad sounds good.  :-) ... I was even thinking that earlier ... already did pizza here. ... of course cookies and/or refreshments work great too.  :-)
<DonkeyHotei> hi folks, connecting with pidgin in the xubuntu live session here at global jam, and already reported a bug!
<MichaelPaoli> Several headed towards Global Jam - I'll be en route too quite shortly.
<danielg4> apparently xubuntu has a second irc client as well, Thunderbird
<rww> You want the building that looks like https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/16264158220/in/photostream/
<darthrobot> Title: [121 2nd Street | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<danielg4> rww is next to me
<DonkeyHotei> and me!
<elky> i just added "bug jam reports" as an agenda item
<elky> hopefully phillip and/or co. will appear and tell us something about the San Diego one since we know nothing of it
<nhaines> Perhaps it was all a dream.
<rww> careful elky, insisting on event organization and reporting got people ousted by LC in the past :P
<nhaines> Even when they weren't in charge!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-02-08
<ianorlin> 80 minutes until the next meeting
 * pleia2 updates scale14x project page in anticipation
<pleia2> meeting in a few minutes
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<nhaines> \o/
<pleia2> #chair nhaines ianorlin pleia2
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16February07
<pleia2> ^^ agenda :)
<pleia2> #topic Upcoming events
<pleia2> so we've got an Ubuntu Hour coming up in Berkeley on Feb 14th http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3290-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<pleia2> I'll also likely host one in San Francisco on Wednesday, but time got away from me so I haven't added it to the LTP or Meetup, or announced it, I should do that tonight
<pleia2> any other events that aren't listed?
<nhaines> SGVLUG has a meeting on February 11th.  The topic is "Building a Community." http://www.meetup.com/SGVTech/events/227991894/
<nhaines> Liz Krane will be talking about her experience growing the Learn to Code LA Meetup group to 2200 members in less than a year.
<ianorlin> ok sounds nice but is still a bit of a drive for me
<nhaines> They'll also be raffling off some leftover stuff from SCALE, so if you really miss Pasadena, it's a good excuse to go back.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: any thoughts as to how we could convince Richard to start posting announcements to his Pasadena Ubuntu Hours to the team? or at least adding them to LTP or meetup?
<pleia2> they're kind of invisible to the team at the moment, which is ashame for folks looking for LA-focused events (I don't remember the details for them, so I struggle to help people find info about them)
<nhaines> pleia2: That's a good question.  I owe him a phone call, so I'll mention it to him this week.
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> sounds like that LUG meeting should be fun
<pleia2> #topic Announcements
<pleia2> anyone have any announcements?
 * ianorlin does not
<pleia2> tablet news last week was pretty big :) http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/04/canonical-reinvents-the-personal-mobile-computing-experience/
<pleia2> and our own nhaines is organizing the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase this cycle http://nhaines.livejournal.com/69721.html
<nhaines> Yes!
<pleia2> materials for that get included in an LTS, which I learned at SCALE is what 97% of ubuntu users use
<nhaines> TIL some people aren't perpetually running devel.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> "some"
<pleia2> it does offer perspective on the decision to switch to only 9 months support for the 6 months releases
<nhaines> Indeed.
<nhaines> I still think they should've waited two more interrim releases to do so, though.
<pleia2> it was a bit abrupt
<pleia2> alright, so moving along
<pleia2> #topic UbuCon Summit / SCALE 14x post-mortem meeting.
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x
<pleia2> I updated the wiki earlier with links to photos (are there other galleries of photos? Please add links!), blog posts and videos from the ubucon summit
<nhaines> I believe I received photos from David Ellsworth, but I think we ran into a weird sharing name collision in OwnCloud, so I will troubleshoot.
<pleia2> fun times
<nhaines> I'd say UbuCon was a giant success.
<pleia2> I agree :)
<pleia2> I hope Canonical also found value in it and will continue supporting us in the future, and maybe some other UbuCons too
<pleia2> nhaines: were you at the organizing team wrap-up meeting last week?
<nhaines> pleia2: no, I couldn't make it, so that's another reason I owe Richard a phone call.
<nhaines> But everything I've heard from Canonical so far is that they were very happy.
<pleia2> I wasn't either (wrong side of the planet)
<pleia2> that's good to hear :)
<nhaines> And I believe they'll be working with UbuCon Europe as well.  I'll be sitting in on that meeting Tuesday, if I can be up at 6:30am, which is always dubious.
<pleia2> nice
<pleia2> haha, yeah
<ianorlin> yeah it went really well
<nhaines> Probably the only thing I would do differently for UbuCon is to feature the Q&A more centrally.
<ianorlin> nhaines: that would probably be nice
<nhaines> But outside of that, I thought the unconference portion turned out really well.
<pleia2> I would have liked to hear some more results from the unconference
<pleia2> like how the track leads at UOS do a summary hangout to share
<pleia2> so maybe a conclusion session where each group shares something
<nhaines> That's a really good idea.
<ianorlin> unconferences yeah that could be good sharing what happened at the others is one thing that could be better
<nhaines> I thought the booth worked very well also, although I think we could've used that extra table after all.
<pleia2> yeah, every time I came by the booth it was quite busy
<ianorlin> yeah it seems booth has been quite busy last three years
<nhaines> The booth's been really busy all 8 years.
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> The convergence demo was a huge hit.  It'll be really exciting next year when it's running legacy desktop apps, too.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Was there anything the booth could've done better or differently?
<pleia2> no ideas from me
<nhaines> The booth is pretty much a known quantity these days.
<ianorlin> yep
<nhaines> I would like to specifically thank Luis Caballero for being an absolute rockstar at the booth Friday and Saturday.
<pleia2> yay, thanks Luis!
<nhaines> Even the Canonical community team mentioned it to me.
<nhaines> So to me, UbuCon Summit and SCALE were a giant success because a lot of people came together and worked hard.
<pleia2> ++
<pleia2> excellent work everyone :) I had a blast
<nhaines> Richard and I are always trying to keep from getting complacent about UbuCon, but I think the general formula works.  :)
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anything else for this meeting?
 * ianorlin does not have anything
<nhaines> Nothing from me.
<pleia2> alrighty, thanks guys
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<pleia2> I wonder what happened to the bot
<pleia2> not that we strictly use the minutes that come from it
<nhaines> Yeah.  I should look into that some time soon.
<nhaines> It's going to be tomorrow, though, because I'm sick or something today.
<nhaines> (So thanks for all the wiki maintenance this week!)
<pleia2> hope you feel better :\
<pleia2> I'm pretty excited that I managed to do SCALE and LCA without catching anything
<nhaines> Thanks!  This is my second year in a row that I didn't get sick after SCALE *because* of SCALE.
<nhaines> Although I suspect that being too busy to eat so all my meals outside of dinner consisted of Soylent didn't hurt this year.
<nhaines> That's probably better than I eat all the rest of the year anyway.
<pleia2> hah
<nhaines> I also walked 20.5 miles at SCALE (plus another 3.5 on the following Monday) and lost something like 2.5 pounds, which was kind of nice.
<pleia2> crazy :)
<nhaines> It means I made the right decision when we went to Yard House and I ordered the lobster artichoke dip and didn't share any.
<pleia2> that sounds delicious
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, February 21st, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> doing meeting rotation tasks on a serverely jetlagged brain, so feel free to pitch in if I've missed anything :)
<nhaines> Duly noted!  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-02-14
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley LInux Users Group http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/ and Ubuntu Hour Berkeley http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3290-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/ @ Bobby G's in Berkeley - show the Linux Love <3 :-)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-06
<nhaines> pleia2: do you mind doing the meeting stuff tonight?  I'm right in the middle of a book edit.  Actually, I'm not quite as close to the middle as I'd prefer to be.  Actually I'd prefer to be this far from the middle, just on the other side of it.  ;)
<pleia2> no problem
<nhaines> pleia2: <3
<pleia2> nhaines: <3
<nhaines> Sorry for the last-minute notice.  Was trying to push through and then dinner happened.
 * nhaines disappears.
<pleia2> wait, you won't be here at all? x_x
<pleia2> I don't have any scale updates or anything :)
<pleia2> would be good to know if we're still accepting talk proposals, then I can tell the internets about it more on twitter, etc
<pleia2> anyone else about?
 * pleia2 waits a few minutes
<pleia2> no nhaines, no lynorian, and I have no updates, so I'll wait another 5 minutes if anyone else is around for a meeting, and if not we'll just skip it
<pleia2> ok, see y'all next time (:
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-09
<MarkDude> What up philipballew
<philipballew> MarkDude, stuck in startup job jail. You?
<MarkDude> Seems par for course
<philipballew> Its life I guess.
 * MarkDude is teaching some Linux to a friend. And the power od systemd
<MarkDude> Sure, life in Sandy Ego is not the worst a person can hope for
<philipballew> MarkDude, its not by any means
<philipballew> Its like LA, but bettr
<MarkDude> Less smog, more fun
<MarkDude> In keeping up with Cali standards, Im at a Whole Paycheck store, wifi is hella iffy
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-02-09
<hwpplayer1> Hi People !
<hwpplayer1> How are you
<hwpplayer1> Who is responsible for this team ?
<lug|1885> hit and run, patience is a virtual for this channel
<lug|1885> this channel used to have a better /topic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-02-10
<pleia2> hi lug|1885 :)
<pleia2> anything about the topic you wish we had?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-02-05
<chiluk> nhaines did e-mails go out about speaking at ubucon?  All I have from you right now is an IRC message.  Is something more official coming out that I can pass along to my employer?  Preferably very soon?
<lynorian> I haven't gotten anything
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-02-06
<nhaines> chiluk: yes, emails should have gone out from SCALE last night.
<nhaines> chiluk: if you don't get an email in the next day or two, let me know and I'll write something official for your employer.
<chiluk> nhaines... yeah haven't seen anything ...
<chiluk> I just checked and even looked in my spam for anything mentioning scale or ubucon..
<chiluk> I do see my name listed in lights on the web page though.  I really hope you got confirmation from all your speakers, otherwise you definitely have some potential no-shows.
<nhaines> chiluk: thanks for that.  SCALE notices went out really late this year.  I just got our booth information Monday, I think.
<chiluk> no worries.... just trying to "help"..  Trying not to be too annoying.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-02-07
<nhaines> chiluk: it's definitely a help.  If by Friday morning you don't have an email and you need one for your work, shoot me an email (nhaines at ubuntu.com) and I'll write one up for you.
<nhaines> It's not *all* SCALE's fault, we've had a ton of communications problems in general, but we try to keep that kind of thing on our side so you don't have to worry about it.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-02-08
<hangar18> #kubuntu
<hangar18> oops...didn't mean to do that. lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-02-05
<ryanjyoder[m]> Would anyone in LA be interested in an Ubuntu Touch "installfest". Not that i know anything about it. I just really want to try it out. :D
<ryanjyoder[m]> i'm thinking pine phone...
<DonkeyHotei> it doesn't support pinephone yet afaik
<DonkeyHotei> and the stable branch is still xenial, last i checked
<ryanjyoder[m]> It's not on their page as officially supported but there's definitely people running it. I'm not sure how hard it is at the moment to get it installed on pine phone
#ubuntu-us-ca 2020-02-07
<ryanjyoder[m]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST_BjKicTAk
<ryanjyoder[m]> It definitely works. Just how well and how easily...
